# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 4/2019 by Andydea123 & Justme409

## justme409

Evo docekale smo ♡ 
Nadam se da ce biti kratko, dovoljno nam je da se otvorilo. 

Sretno svim curama!

----------


## Riri92

Čestitke objema!  :Heart:  

Želim vam divnu i dosadnu trudnoću!  :Kiss:

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo docekale smo ♡ 
> Nadam se da ce biti kratko, dovoljno nam je da se otvorilo. 
> 
> Sretno svim curama!


Bas tako!

----------


## ljube555

Sretno cure[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Čestitke objema!  
> 
> Želim vam divnu i dosadnu trudnoću!


Hvala Riri!

----------


## Himalaya

Bravo cure!

----------


## justme409

Hvala vam ♡ 

Ajmo sad smo se polako sve preselile. Tko preuzima listu? Akciju i to?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Yuhuuuu! Jos jednom cestitam! 
E fakat mora neko od cura preuzeti listu. Ja cu vam samo reci da lista cesto donese srecu pa vi sad kak hocete  :Grin:

----------


## EmaG.

Jaooo napokon!! Čestitam cure i želim vam lijepu, mirnu i školsku trudnoću :Klap:  :Heart: 

p.s. istina je ovo za listu, prije Andy sam ja vodila listu i prepustila Andy kad sam ostala trudna :Wink:  Tako da nastavite niz :utezi:

----------


## justme409

Ja se nadam dosadnoj trudnoci. I pokretnoj do kraja

----------


## AliceInChains

Cestitke na odbrojavanju! Zelim vam sve najbolje. Zelim da bude jos odbrojavanja, tj. plusica uskoro.  :Smile:  <3

Ja sam se pomirila sa cinjenicom da pijem antibiotike i koristim antibiotiske vaginalete i nadam se (iako me strah da se nadam) da ce otici i ureplazma i proteus morabillis ili kako vec. Jos uvijek mi nije jasno kada nisam prije imala niti jednu. Samo ceste urinarne probleme te povremeno E. Coli jos od kraja srednje skole i to je to. prosle godine brisevi na ove plazme bili OK. Isto kao da u trudnoci samo niknu, ccc. Svasta mi je padalo na pamet ali sam skontala da ipak nije to (zensku trudni um) :D.Uglavnom, nadam se da cemo to rijesiti i da ce brisevi i urin biti cisti. Imam jos nekoliko dana da pijem i krkam caj od brusnice za ovu drugu. Inace...mucnine bez povracanje i zadnja dva dana samo spavam.


Naredni pregled mi je 18.12. kada cu vaditi krv za Veritas test. Skup je ali smo odlucili uraditi jer ima mogucnost placanja na rate. Kad su vasi pregledi? 

Ema G, cini mi se da sam procitala da si rodila ali nisam mogla pisati jer sam skrsila  laptop pa nisam mogla pass da promijenim posto zaboravih i od e-meila ai je mozak proradio. Ovim putem ti cestitam. Nadam se da ste dobro!!! <3

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema G, cini mi se da sam procitala da si rodila ali nisam mogla pisati jer sam skrsila  laptop pa nisam mogla pass da promijenim posto zaboravih i od e-meila ai je mozak proradio. Ovim putem ti cestitam. Nadam se da ste dobro!!! <3


Hvala ti Alice :Heart:  Da, 19.11. došao moj mali dečkić i od onda ga gledam i divim se kako je divan :Grin:  postala sam skroz ucmoljena na sve vezano za njega :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Moj pregled 19.12. (Kad slavimo i prvi mjesec malenoga)

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moj 20.12. jesmo se zaredale hahaha!

----------


## AliceInChains

> Moj 20.12. jesmo se zaredale hahaha!


Bas! :D

----------


## character

Cure, imate bas prekrasan Advent [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hahahaahahhaha znaci 18, 19 i 20.su za preglede. Ima da tamo javite detaljno sto i kako je. 

Je, character.stvarno divota ♡ 
Nadam se da cete i vi sad uskoro. Taman da za novu ne mozete piti

----------


## bubamara39

Sutra mi je pregled,javim se  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> Hahahaahahhaha znaci 18, 19 i 20.su za preglede. Ima da tamo javite detaljno sto i kako je.


Ja imam iduci pregled za 4 tjedna,tj.u Novoj 2020.godini. Pada mi 6.1. ali ce vjerojatno bit koji dan kasnije posto su tad Tri kralja. 
Eee a gdje je lista?! :drama:

----------


## character

Sretno svima na pregledima!!!  :Smile:  
Ja se ovaj mjesec ne nadam puno, za vrijeme plodnih dana smo i ja i MM bili pod temperaturom, nesto jesmo pokrili al vec smo se spremili na to da ipak krecemo ponovo od sljedeceg mjeseca...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Andydea, pa ti sljedeci put pregled u 2gom tromjesecju. 

Character drzim fige isto. 
Svo smo mi svi skoro bili bolesni prije plusica hahaha

----------


## hula.hop

Ja se pridružujem odbrojavanju. Nova sam pa slobodno preuzmite listu, valjda sam dobro ažurirala i upisala se na listu iz prethodnog odbrojavanja  :Smile: 

Čestitam novim trudnicama  :Smile:  

lista za
12.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~34.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~17.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~7.dc
*hula.hop~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## bubamara39

Ne znam sto bi napisala. Tuga i šok. Nasa beba nije imala snage, otkucaja vise nema, izgleda da je zastoj bio vec prije 2 tj. Nista nisam osjetila drugacije. Sutra u petrovu . Ne moze razum prihvatit cinjenicu. Hvala za svaku rijec. I cuvajte se cure. Sretno svima dalje. Ja vam napustam

----------


## Andydea123

> Ne znam sto bi napisala. Tuga i šok. Nasa beba nije imala snage, otkucaja vise nema, izgleda da je zastoj bio vec prije 2 tj. Nista nisam osjetila drugacije. Sutra u petrovu . Ne moze razum prihvatit cinjenicu. Hvala za svaku rijec. I cuvajte se cure. Sretno svima dalje. Ja vam napustam


Draga moja,rijeci utjehe za ovako nesto nema... Jednostavno je prebolno bilo sto napisat a da se stare rane ne otvore. Cuvaj se i kad se osjetis spremna javi se.  :grouphug:

----------


## character

> Ne znam sto bi napisala. Tuga i šok. Nasa beba nije imala snage, otkucaja vise nema, izgleda da je zastoj bio vec prije 2 tj. Nista nisam osjetila drugacije. Sutra u petrovu . Ne moze razum prihvatit cinjenicu. Hvala za svaku rijec. I cuvajte se cure. Sretno svima dalje. Ja vam napustam


Draga bubamara39, zaista nema rijeci koje bi ti mogla uputititi. Neka knedla mi je u grlu i tezina... Nadam se samo da je Onaj gore zna sta radi... Molit cu se za tebe...Ja uvijek kazem sebi, Bog da onoliko tezak kriz koliki mozemo nositi. Sve teskoce nas izgrade u snaznije osobe...i za sve postoji tocno pravi trenutak. Nadam se da ce tvoj doci brzo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Užasno mi je žao Bubamarice.. Ne znam uopće što bih rekla jer nema tu pravih riječi. Samo ti želim puno snage za dalje.  :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ne znam sto bi napisala. Tuga i šok. Nasa beba nije imala snage, otkucaja vise nema, izgleda da je zastoj bio vec prije 2 tj. Nista nisam osjetila drugacije. Sutra u petrovu . Ne moze razum prihvatit cinjenicu. Hvala za svaku rijec. I cuvajte se cure. Sretno svima dalje. Ja vam napustam


O Boze...draga Bubamarice jako mi je zao. Strasno... Bas strasno... Grlim te jako  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Bubamarice ❤️

----------


## justme409

Bubmara *hug*

----------


## hula.hop

> Ne znam sto bi napisala. Tuga i šok. Nasa beba nije imala snage, otkucaja vise nema, izgleda da je zastoj bio vec prije 2 tj. Nista nisam osjetila drugacije. Sutra u petrovu . Ne moze razum prihvatit cinjenicu. Hvala za svaku rijec. I cuvajte se cure. Sretno svima dalje. Ja vam napustam


Tuga najveća.  :No:  :No:  Žao mi je. Boli i danas... Imat ćemo uvijek naše anđele, drži se.  :grouphug:  :Heart: 

Lista za
13.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~18.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~8.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## AliceInChains

Draga Bubamara, jako mi je zao zbog toga sto se desilo...strasno.  Saljem ti mnogo zagrljaja.  :Heart:  
Tu smo za tebe.

----------


## EmaG.

Bubamaro, žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## JelenaR

Bubamaro bas mi je jako zao. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ..saljem ti i ja punoooo zagrljaja  :grouphug:   :grouphug:  ....
 A ja cure prijavljujem 1.dc....

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hula hop, dobrodosla i super da si preuzela listu, spasila si odbrojavanje!

----------


## Riri92

> Hula hop, dobrodosla i super da si preuzela listu, spasila si odbrojavanje!


Daa! 

Hulahop sretno i bravo za listu.  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Sretno nam svima, da bude lijep pocetak 2020.

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
15.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~20.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~10.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## justme409

Hula hop ne znam jesi vidjela ali vodjenje liste je nosilo i srecu. Tako da drzim ti fige  :Smile:  

Sto je s anitom i marelicom. Taman za neke testove

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula hop ne znam jesi vidjela ali vodjenje liste je nosilo i srecu. Tako da drzim ti fige  
> 
> Sto je s anitom i marelicom. Taman za neke testove


Ovo mi je treći ciklus truđenja  :utezi:  pa držim fige za treću sreću  :Grin:  Može i lista pomoći  :Klap: 

Ja bi na njihovom mjestu napravila već par testova  :fige:

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
16.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~21.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~11.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## mareelica

Bok, evo mene!
planiram danas popodne kad dođem s posla napraviti test, pa kud puklo!  :fige: 
Ne mogu više, izludit ću, prekosutra bih trebala "ne-dobiti" M.

----------


## Viki88

bubamara zao mi je ;-( ;-(

----------


## justme409

Hula hop, samo nemoj bedirati se nikad, i uspjeti ce  :Smile:  
Da, bilo bi fora da uspije bas sad i jos nova godina i sve  :Smile:  drzim ti fige.

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula hop, samo nemoj bedirati se nikad, i uspjeti ce  
> Da, bilo bi fora da uspije bas sad i jos nova godina i sve  drzim ti fige.


Nema bediranja, ne  :No-no:  
I još O lovim baš na Badnjak  :Very Happy: 

Ima li što novo mareelica i anita? 

Kako su trudnice? Još malo pa su pregledi  :Klap:

----------


## justme409

I ja bas cekam njih dvi da kazu sto je ovo. 

E i pregledi... sad ce poceti niz hahahaah

----------


## mareelica

evo ja napravila test, i dobila - 
 :Sad: 
znam, trebala sam ga sutra ujutro napraviti, jer mi je ciklus 31 dan, ali jednostavno nisam mogla izdrzatiiiiii

----------


## character

Jos 7 dana...gledam vcr dok samnse tuširala plave žilice na grudima malo izražajnije. Ne znam jel pms pa ja umisljam. Kad ste vi koje ste trudne primjetile te promjene? Zapravo jeste li znale "to je to"? Neka intuicija?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## AliceInChains

Zao mi je Marelice...nadam se da ce naredni ciklus biti uspjesniji. 
Character-ja sam jednostavno znala iako mi je beta bila manja od 1,28 ali prerano uradjena. :D 

Nego trudnjace, kontam da se sminkate. Ja u prvoj trudnci nisma nista znala niti sam citala niti razmisljala niti mi je iko ista govorio pa mi se cini da sam koristila sve isto kao i prije trudnoce. Sada, nakon neuspjele trudnoce ko god mi nesto kaze ja se isprepadam. :D Tako eto kao ne bi se trebali puderi blah blah. Svoj Revlon jesam bacila u neseser nazad jer ima salicilnu kiselinu i mozda ponekad samo ako idem negdje onako stavim Nivea BB ali nemam listu sastojaka. Jucer isla u potragu za nekim pregnancy friendly ali nema kod nas mnogo...djevojka zaduzena za sminku mi rece da trudnice najvise kupuju Bourjois Healthy Mix pa sad kontam da li da to kupim jer sam se onako prilicno osula i eto da se nekad brate i nasminkam. :D

----------


## hula.hop

Mareelica, ko zna, statistika je tu da pogriješi.. U svakom slučaju, brzo će doći i tvoja srećica  :Smile:  

Character, ja svaki mjesec vidim simptome  :Grin:  Skroz sam šizi ta druga dva tjedna ciklusa, da mi bar netko da čarobni napitak za opuštanje  :Smile:  Kad sam stvarno bila trudna, bila sam sigurna zbog grčeva, počeli su nekih 7-8 dana nakon O, i bili su baš jaki nakon keksa. I mljeveno meso i čaj su mi se zgadili jako brzo (ne pijem kavu). Ostale simptome (začepljen nos, pojačana sluz, blago bolne grudi, piškenje noću) imam i zadnja dva ciklusa, kako pokušavamo pa ništa.. Ali znaš onu iritantnu rečenicu, sve je to jako individualno  :Grin: 

Da li netko mjeri bazalnu temperaturu? Meni drugi dio ciklusa poraste na 37-37,2, ja se poveselim jer ne pada pa dođe vještica, a temperatura mi se spusti tek 2 dc... Kad bi temp trebala padati? 

AliceInChains, nemoj mi davati nove paranoje  :kettlebell:  Možda ona prirodna kozmetika u DM-u? https://www.dm-drogeriemarkt.hr/hr_h...rde_marka.html 

Lista za
17.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~22.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~12.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## mareelica

Ja se i dalje nadam... Dok ne vidim da je vještica došla, ima nade  :Wink: 

Sljedeći mjesec će MM ići obaviti spermiogram pa ćemo možda biti pametniji. Mene je ginić ovaj mjesec pregledao, kaže da mu se na prvu kod mene čini sve ok, al da mu se javim nakon što MM obavi spermiogram, pa ćemo vidjeti kako i šta dalje. 
I još mi kaže da na papi imam blagu upalu, prepisao mi je Polygynax vaginalete, 12 dana, tako da mi se čini da sljedeći mjesec baš neće biti nešto previše akcije...

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure, evo i ja cu vam se opet pridruziti. Danas mi je 1 dc.  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

> Ja se i dalje nadam... Dok ne vidim da je vještica došla, ima nade 
> 
> Sljedeći mjesec će MM ići obaviti spermiogram pa ćemo možda biti pametniji. Mene je ginić ovaj mjesec pregledao, kaže da mu se na prvu kod mene čini sve ok, al da mu se javim nakon što MM obavi spermiogram, pa ćemo vidjeti kako i šta dalje. 
> I još mi kaže da na papi imam blagu upalu, prepisao mi je Polygynax vaginalete, 12 dana, tako da mi se čini da sljedeći mjesec baš neće biti nešto previše akcije...


Već dugo pokušavate pa idete na pretrage ili preventivno? Ja sam napravila nakon spontanog što sam više pretraga mogla (znam da to nije preporuka, ali ebiga, panika je panika - razumijem AliceInChains).. 

Prije trudnoće je MM napravio spermiogram (jer mi je gin rekao da misli da imam PCOS, koji očito ipak nemam) i ispalo je da ima asthenozoospermiu. No, rekli su da to neće biti problem i zbilja prvi put smo ostali trudni u trećem ciklusu. Bitno je da ih ima  :Smile:  Ja sam bila na nekim vaginaletama (bak. infekcija) ciklus kad sam ostala trudna i gin mi je rekla da one nisu opasne, da ih ona propisuje i trudnicama. 

Buncek dobrodošla!

----------


## mareelica

već jedno dvije godine smo bez zaštite (s mjestimičnim pauzama zbog putovanja, posla itd...), s tim da smo krenuli opušteno, kao prestat ćemo se paziti, pa kad bude - bit će, nećemo forsirati.... ali eto, nikako pa nikako... 
tako da moramo početi s ozbiljnijim pretragama, nemamo šta više čekati.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ja se i dalje nadam... Dok ne vidim da je vještica došla, ima nade 
> 
> Sljedeći mjesec će MM ići obaviti spermiogram pa ćemo možda biti pametniji. Mene je ginić ovaj mjesec pregledao, kaže da mu se na prvu kod mene čini sve ok, al da mu se javim nakon što MM obavi spermiogram, pa ćemo vidjeti kako i šta dalje. 
> I još mi kaže da na papi imam blagu upalu, prepisao mi je Polygynax vaginalete, 12 dana, tako da mi se čini da sljedeći mjesec baš neće biti nešto previše akcije...


Marelice, ja nisam dobro vidjela tvoju poruku. Shvatih da si uradila i dobila mengu a ne -. Ako nije ona stigla, nade ima.  :Smile:  

Hulahop...necu da ti bacam paranoje, na mene su ih izbacali....smirila sam se al se eto ne sminkam bas ali zelim. :D Od tih Alverde pudera i BB krema sastav je cak agresivniji nego kod ovog Bourjois. Ima prirodnih sastojaka i ulja ali ima svega ostalog. Druge kozmetike imaju prirodnije ali puderi su onak....ne mnogo drugaciji od svih. 

Mnogo us me isprepadali hahahha, ali definitivno sam primijetila da se pretjeruje u svemu sada i u trudnoci nakon poroda...sve neke magije....Prije 9 godina kada sam bila trudna niko nije pricao ni ocmeu niti posebno kritikovao. :D

----------


## Riri92

Character, ja sam znala. Na tadašnjem odbrojavanju sam pisala da sam uvjerena da sam trudna. Idući dan sam napravila test i potvrdila mi se intuicija.  :Smile:  

Alice, ja ti se bavim šminkanjem onako iz hobija i moram ti ovo reći jer vidim da ti je zabrinutost na jako visokom levelu. Puder se ne upija u kožu. On nije napravljen tako da se upija. Jedan vrlo mali dio se upije kod NEKIH pudera, a bilo koji kvalitetniji nije među njima, ali i to je zanemarivo. Znaš kad se žene žale kako nakon nekog vremena puder stoji u porama, pa traže neki koji duže traje i ta priča? E pa to ti je to, stoji u porama baš zato što se koža masti, a ne upija ga. Tako da ti bilo koji sastojak iz pudera neće napraviti ništa. 
Ja ležim u bolnici već tjednima i katkad se šminkam jer se bolje osjećam kad se sredim. Prate i koliko puta ustajem na wc jer ne smijem previše, ali nitko mi nije ni spomenuo da se ne smijem šminkati. Tako da, uživaj u trudnoći.  :Smile:  

Trebalo bi se eventualno gledati koje kreme za tijelo se koriste jer su one namijenjene upijanju, pa da nema baš nešto štetno. Iako će svakako uvijek biti nešto na što ne možemo utjecati. Ne možemo znati što je u hrani koju jedemo, ne možemo utjecati na zagađenost zraka. Mogle bi se stalno brinuti. 

Buncek, jako mi je drago da si se vratila!  :Smile: 

Sretno vam svima  :Kiss:

----------


## hula.hop

Mareelica, dvije godine je već dosta.. Možda ipak napraviti pretrage pa si na miru. Dobro je da muž prvo ode na spermiogram, naše su pretrage kompleksnije i brojnije. Osim ako ne dođe plusić sutra, prekosutra  :Smile:  

Alice, zbilja te razumijem. Ja sam sama po sebi hipohondar i trebalo bi mi zabraniti guglanje i netrudnoj, strah me i pomisliti kakva ću biti kad ugledam taj plusić nakon spontanog. A znam da sam i prvi put sve radila što sam mogla da bude ok. I tu dolazi najiritirajuća rečenica na red "Opusti se." Prošli sam mjesec kupila neki uređaj za slušanje otkucaja bebe (dakle, nisam još trudna). Jer ja ću poluditi od pregleda do pregleda.  :Laughing:  MM je prvo rekao ma šta će ti to, sekundu kasnije je shvatio da sam u pravu.  :Predaja:  :Laughing:

----------


## AliceInChains

Hula hop, ja sam ti isto tu negdje. Ovisi od momenta. :D  Kako me je bilo uhvatillo, sad sam se i opustila. Ali tako to ide nakon izgubljene trudnoce pa cak iiz nekih sasvim drugih razloga.....strah i strah. Moj doktor je malo onako ko Dr. House i spustio me na zemlju. Njegova poznata je: Ko ima diplomu, google ili ja? I kod njega ti je po njegovom ili idi drugdje. Cak sam se malo ufrkala radi ureaplazme i antibiotika u prvom trimestru ali sam odlucila da mu vjerujem pa ako kaze da je terapija manje opasna nego sama infekcija onda je tako, I guess. Jos samo malo da me opusti...ali to ce vjerujem uslijediti sutra. :D 

Moram priznat da me iznervirao isto tako oko briseva. Ja sam ga molila prije plniranja da povadim torch i briseve i sl. a on meni da ne navaljujem jer nema potrebe jer sam nakon medicinski indiciranog prekida trudnoce ispila antibiotika more i kao crklo je sve ako je i bilo sta. I sad kad je otkrio ureaplaznu po prvi puta kod mene (ako nije i dosla prekidom trudnoce i tim instrumentima) on je rekao: ,,Trebali smo mi uraditi briseve prije trudnoce.'' Da sam imala čekić, ne znam da li bih se iskontrolisala jer sma mu dubila da uradim pretrage, a on NE. Ali eto u trudnoci je detaljan.

Riri, ja se ne razumijem bas al kako sam cula da nije bas bezazleno ako ima u puderu retinoida i salicilne kiseline, itd. to mi je i ginekolog potvrdio. No, ja sam otisla u krjanost pa jedva da kad nesto stavim. Vjerujem da su ostali puredi bez tih sastojaka sasvim OK i mislim da cu kupiti Bourjois. A onako, kako se ti osjecas? Jos dakle lezis u bolnici. :/ Ja sam ispala malo iz informacija dok me nije bilo tu. Dokle si sada dosla, podsjeti me (sa trudnocom mislim)?

----------


## AliceInChains

Izvinite na pravopisni, dok radim tipkam pa u letu i vazda slova ispremecem. :D

----------


## mareelica

> Mareelica, dvije godine je već dosta.. Možda ipak napraviti pretrage pa si na miru. Dobro je da muž prvo ode na spermiogram, naše su pretrage kompleksnije i brojnije. Osim ako ne dođe plusić sutra, prekosutra


Jao da, ja se stvarno nadam tom plusiću ovaj mjesec! Ne prihvaćam ovaj test od sinoć i gotovo!!  :cupakosu:

----------


## Riri92

Alice, mislim da doktori stavljaju puder u isti koš sa recimo primerom koji se upija u kožu. Količina salicilne kiseline u puderu je stvarno zanemariva. Da ti sad uzmeš salicilnu kiselinu i s njom napraviš dubinsko čišćenje lica, e to bi već bio problem. Ali naravno, ja nisam nikakav zdravstveni djelatnik da bi mene slušala. Kupi si onda Bourjois ako ćeš biti mirnija, jer najbitnije i jeste da nisi pod stresom.  :Smile: 

Da, još sam u bolnici. I ostajem dokle god ne rodim, a nemam pojma kad ću roditi.  :lool:  Trebali su inducirati u 28. tjednu, ali evo kako vrijeme ide tako je situacija bolja, pa postoji šansa i da će pustiti mališu duže unutra. Sad sam u 25. tjednu, od sutra u 26.  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jao Riri, ja se nadam da ce  uspjeti sto duze da bude unutra. Meni nesto momentalno bilo da ti si trudna malo vise. Bitno je da se osjecas dobro i da si pozitivna, barem mi tako djelujes jer siris pozitivne vibre bez obzira na sve.  :Smile:  A kupit cu si i vala cu da se nameckam ko prava, ahahahahahah. I razumijem sta govoris-na zalost mene je okolina malo pod pritisak stavila.

----------


## hula.hop

Alice razumijem i vjerujem da će sve biti ok, dan po dan.  :Smile:  

Riri, držite se!  :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice razumijem i vjerujem da će sve biti ok, dan po dan.  
> 
> Riri, držite se!


Bit ce, da. Ja se od djetinjstva borim sa ansksioznoscu pa mnoge stvari koje su normalne su mni izazov.  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Alice haha da bar jesam više pa da se ne brinem kad će izaći.  :lool:  
Ma naravno, pozitiva mi može samo dobro donijeti.  :Smile:  I razumijem te za pritisak okoline i za anksioznost, ali kad krenu sa paranojama i plašenjima, to ti treba samo kroz jedno uho unutra, a kroz drugo van. Zato i imaš dva.  :Grin:  

Hula.hop  :Heart:

----------


## Buncek

Riri, vidim da si ti u bolnici  :Sad:  moram malo procitati zaostatke. Kod mene nista posebno. Malo ja bolesna, malo sinek. Mijenjamo se. Svaki mjesec se nadam da se primilo, ali nista. No ne cudi me jer nemamo ciljane odnose pa jednostavno fulamo ovulaciju, a i godine su tu. Nekako sam se pomirila da necu imati malu razliku medju djecom i da mogu biti sretna ako cu uopce imati jos jedno dijete pa makar razlika bila i 5+.  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Alice i ja se borim s anksioznošću, ali nemoj si nabijati paranoje sa šminkanjem. Ako ti lova nije problem imaš u ljekarnama pudere koji su bez  štetnih sastojaka. U trudnoći treba izbjegavati retinol (antiage proizvodi većinom ga sadrže), a kiseline u nekim većim dozama npr u tabletama. Voćne kiseline su skroz ok, male količine salicilne kiseline su isto ok ako se ne koriste često. Što se tiče pudera bolje ti je koristiti mineralni puder jer ne ulazi u pore samo pazi da nema retinol. Nisam medicinske struke, ali dosta čitam o tome jer sam imala velikih problema s tenom. Tete u ljekarni će te najbolje uputiti u sastojke pudera. Ja ih odavno ne kupujem u dm, mulleru i sličnim dućanima.

----------


## character

> Ja se i dalje nadam... Dok ne vidim da je vještica došla, ima nade 
> 
> Sljedeći mjesec će MM ići obaviti spermiogram pa ćemo možda biti pametniji. Mene je ginić ovaj mjesec pregledao, kaže da mu se na prvu kod mene čini sve ok, al da mu se javim nakon što MM obavi spermiogram, pa ćemo vidjeti kako i šta dalje. 
> I još mi kaže da na papi imam blagu upalu, prepisao mi je Polygynax vaginalete, 12 dana, tako da mi se čini da sljedeći mjesec baš neće biti nešto previše akcije...


Marelice ja sam bila na polyginaxu 12 dana i lactogyn radi CINa 1...ajme iscjetka... užas. Bukvalno ti uložak treba. Fuj i sad mi slabo kad se sjetim kako mi je propustilo...ali rijesila sam problem!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## bubamara39

Evo da vam se vasa Bubamara javi. Kir prosla fino, pod anestezijom, bezbolno je i dalje, krvaruckam usitno, psiha malo bolje. Hvala jos jednom na svemu. Citam vas redovito i jedva cekam da me napokon stavite na listu s 1dc

----------


## Riri92

> Evo da vam se vasa Bubamara javi. Kir prosla fino, pod anestezijom, bezbolno je i dalje, krvaruckam usitno, psiha malo bolje. Hvala jos jednom na svemu. Citam vas redovito i jedva cekam da me napokon stavite na listu s 1dc


 :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

> Jos 7 dana...gledam vcr dok samnse tuširala plave žilice na grudima malo izražajnije. Ne znam jel pms pa ja umisljam. Kad ste vi koje ste trudne primjetile te promjene? Zapravo jeste li znale "to je to"? Neka intuicija?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ja se draga character nisam nicem nadala posto sam tek prvi ciklus bila na Klomifenu (anovulacijski ciklusi) a trebala sam na rodendan dobit M. Kako mi inace dan-dva prije M bude lagani spotting,bilo mi je cudno zasto ga taj mjesec nema i za rodendan dobila +. Inace nista drugo neobicno. Svi ostali simptomi nastupili malo po malo kasnije.

----------


## hula.hop

> Evo da vam se vasa Bubamara javi. Kir prosla fino, pod anestezijom, bezbolno je i dalje, krvaruckam usitno, psiha malo bolje. Hvala jos jednom na svemu. Citam vas redovito i jedva cekam da me napokon stavite na listu s 1dc


Ne mogu ti opisati koliko suosjećam. Znaj da nisi sama, daj si vremena, oporavi se i dođi pozitivno paničariti s nama...  :Heart:  Uz tebe smo!  :grouphug:

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo da vam se vasa Bubamara javi. Kir prosla fino, pod anestezijom, bezbolno je i dalje, krvaruckam usitno, psiha malo bolje. Hvala jos jednom na svemu. Citam vas redovito i jedva cekam da me napokon stavite na listu s 1dc


Draga Bubamarice,mislim na tebe stalno. Saljem veeeeliki zagrljaj!!! :Love:

----------


## character

> Evo da vam se vasa Bubamara javi. Kir prosla fino, pod anestezijom, bezbolno je i dalje, krvaruckam usitno, psiha malo bolje. Hvala jos jednom na svemu. Citam vas redovito i jedva cekam da me napokon stavite na listu s 1dc


Koja si ti hrabra žena [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mareelica

> Evo da vam se vasa Bubamara javi. Kir prosla fino, pod anestezijom, bezbolno je i dalje, krvaruckam usitno, psiha malo bolje. Hvala jos jednom na svemu. Citam vas redovito i jedva cekam da me napokon stavite na listu s 1dc


 :Sad:   drži se!  :grouphug:  naprosto nemam riječi, ali vjerujem da će svakoj od nas doći naše malo zlato.... kad tad.....  :Heart:

----------


## Buncek

Bubamara, zao mi je. I ja sam prosla nesto slicno. Zelim ti sto prije jos jednu trudnocu sa puno sretnijim zavrsetkom.

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
18.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~23.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~13.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## hula.hop

Mareelica, imamo li plusić?  :fige:

----------


## JelenaR

Cure..sta nam.je sa Anitom???nikako je nema??

----------


## hula.hop

Alice, kako je prošao pregled?  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mareelica

> Mareelica, imamo li plusić?


Nisam još radila test.... Bitno je da vještice još nema  :Smile:  Tako daaa, čekamo još malo... 

Već vidim da će me navečer puknut opet radit test, za svaki slučaj

----------


## anita83

Bok cure ja se nisam mogla javiti jer mi mob bio na popravku....danas 17 dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo i mene malo... Sve sam procitala a sad kolko mi je ostalo...

Mareelice vibram za testic ~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno! 

Andy, kak si, kaj ima kod tebe?

Hulahop, najteze je ja bih rekla onaj period od testa do pregleda. Ja sam inace kao chill i ne panicarim ali tih par tjedana mi je bilo jako tesko. 

Pearl, Yoyo di ste?

Himalaya, kaj ima kod tebe? 
Za pocetak drago mi je vidjeti da se Buncek vratila! Dobrodosla nazad i sretno! 

Bubamara, drago mi je da ti nije bilo bolno, svaka cast na hrabrosti, divim ti se  :Heart:  

Character, ja i dalje cekam znakove da sam trudna haha, meni trbuh poceo rasti, a simptoma i dalje nemam  :Grin:  Ovaj tjedan krenula polako bol u krizima i umor.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Boze, otisao mi post zbrda zdola. Pocetak na kraj, kraj na pocetku... No dobro...

I da, Alice vjerujem da je tesko opustiti se. Ja oko sminke nemam bas info ali vidim da su se curke vec javile.

----------


## mareelica

naravno da sam večeras morala napraviti test, ponadala se jer cijeli dan nisam imala nikakve predmenstrualne bolove, ali opet je negativan...
tako da, ipak definitivno ništa ovaj mjesec.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Zao mi je mareelice  :grouphug:  
Za kolko dana trebas dobiti?

----------


## mareelica

ah...trebala bih dobiti danas/sutra...
a tako sam imala drugačiji osjećaj, ovaj mjesec sam mislila da je to TO!
maaa ništa, čekam da vještica dođe i u nove pobjede!!  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Marelica zao mi je

----------


## Himalaya

Jagodice, u niskom startu čekam ovulaciju. Zbog posla, priprema za blagdane i svega ostalog sam poprilično umorna pa mi se baš i ne da hopsati danima unaprijed tako da sad čekam da crtica počne tamnit  :Trči:

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
19.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mareelica~~~~~~~~~32.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~24.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~14.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

Jagodice, super da nemaš simptoma osim trbuščića, uživaj  :Very Happy: 

Mareelice, ja se još nadam za tebe  :Grin: 

Justme, sretno danas na pregledu!  :Zaljubljen:  Kako nam je Alice? 

Himalaya, ja sam još optimistična pa smo na svaka dva dana keksa, cijeli ciklus  :Bouncing:  No, kako mi ciklus još nije skroz uravnotežen, malo traje 28, malo 35 dana, idući bi mjesec krenula s trakicama (ako ovaj ne bude sretan, najsretniji). Koje rabiš? Si naručila s ebay-a ili muller ili?

----------


## hula.hop

Ne mogu urediti gornju poruku, a Buncek mi je slučajno ostala na 2.dc  :Smile:  

Lista za
19.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mareelica~~~~~~~~~32.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~24.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~14.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## character

hula.hop ja ima tri ciklusa svako dr dan od 5.dana ovulacije i evo, neće. A bude valjda. Ovaj ciklus smo isto u prosjeku svako 2.dan al ocekujem M, grudi su pocele boleti, pritisak u glavi. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Character, a znaš da je svaki simptom PMS i simptom trudnoće.  :Grin:  Koliko ti inače traje ciklus? Znači i vama je ovo treći ciklus truđenja?  :utezi:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Godinu dana u prosjeku treba parovima da se sve poklopi i da dode do zaceca. Znaci da se uhvati i ciklus ovulacijski i pravo vrijeme odnosa, i uvjeti za implantaciju. Zato se tek nakon godine dana pokusavanja ide u daljnju obradu, tako da samo hrabro i nemojte misliti lose nakon par ciklusa. 

Himalaya, onda drzim fige da upiknes peak  :Grin:  

Hula hop, tako smo i mi svaki drugi dan, pa onda onih par dana oko O i svaki dan i svasta nesto haha. Kad smo saznali da je sgram oke znali smo i dvaputa pokriti kad bi osjecala O i uhvatila peak. 
Na kraju nitko nikad nece znati sto je presudilo.

JustMe kad je pregled? Cekamo!  :Heart:  

Jel nije Alice jucer bila na pregledu? 
Alice, javi, u iscekivanju smo.

----------


## character

> Character, a znaš da je svaki simptom PMS i simptom trudnoće.  Koliko ti inače traje ciklus? Znači i vama je ovo treći ciklus truđenja?


Inace tocno 28, nekad radi stresa ili promjene okoline (putovanje i sl) bude 27 ili 29. Ginićka kaze da je sve ok. Jajnik i maternica lijepo izgledaju. Iako nam je situacija doma malo zeznuta radi svekrve i alzheimera pa mozda na supruga malo djeluje po pitanju psihe.
Ovo nam je sad 4.ciklus. Prvi nismo bili uporni svako drugi dan, 3 ciklusa jesmo
Sa frendicama pricam...redom im je godina trebala, 8mj, 7mj, godina i 2mj...a sve je bilo ok. Fizicki sam aktivna, kilaza idealna al evo...ima neka kocnica.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Inace tocno 28, nekad radi stresa ili promjene okoline (putovanje i sl) bude 27 ili 29. Ginićka kaze da je sve ok. Jajnik i maternica lijepo izgledaju. Iako nam je situacija doma malo zeznuta radi svekrve i alzheimera pa mozda na supruga malo djeluje po pitanju psihe.
> Ovo nam je sad 4.ciklus. Prvi nismo bili uporni svako drugi dan, 3 ciklusa jesmo
> Sa frendicama pricam...redom im je godina trebala, 8mj, 7mj, godina i 2mj...a sve je bilo ok. Fizicki sam aktivna, kilaza idealna al evo...ima neka kocnica.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Koliko god mi to jako htjele sad i odmah, još smo u okvirima normalnog... Meni su sve frendice to brzinski odradile, u roku 6 ciklusa. Osim jedne, koja zna da imaju problem. Doći će, doći. Imaš još 3-4 dana do M, čekaj s kočnicama  :Wink: 

Koliko sam vidjela s početka odbrojavanja Alice je imala pregled jučer, Justme danas, Jagodica sutra  :Zaljubljen: 

Jagodica mi imamo nesjajan, ali i neloš spgram pa se držimo svaka dva dana. Ali bi možda zato i zbog ne skroz uravoteženog ciklusa od idućeg ciklusa uvela trakice pa pojačala te dane. Tako mi je bio smiješan tvoj potpis  :Laughing:

----------


## AliceInChains

Pozdrav curke!

Bubamara, drago mi je sto si se vratila. Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj! <3

Jucer sam bila na pregledu, sve djeluje OK sa bebom. Vadili smo krv i za Veritas samo mozda malo rezultati zakasne radi praznika, no nadamo se dobrim vijestima. Doktora jedino brine moja bakterija te za mjesec radimo ponovo briseve. Smtra da se nece stati na Eritromicinu nego da ce tu biti jos mnogo antibiotika jer kao rijetko se od prve rijesi. Ja ga upitam koliki je problem ako bude ta bakterija na porodu, a on rece...da je nama doci do poroda. To me malo zabrinulo. Mimo te bakterije sve kaze ide po protokolu. Mere je neke radio i sve je kaze OK. Nije to nista zapisao. Dobili smo 4D fotku bebace. <3 Uglavnom, u sedmici nakon Nove godine radimo ekspertni ultrazvuk koji se inace radi ali necemo raditi double i triple test s obzirom da smo uradili Veritas koji ce do tada doci. 

Eto, samo se nadati da ureplazma ne zezne lijepu situaciju.  I dalje mi nije jasno kako je najednom imam ali eto...tu je i sta ja tu mogu.  :Smile: 

Just Me, Jagodice, sretno na pregledima!  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

> Pozdrav curke!
> 
> Bubamara, drago mi je sto si se vratila. Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj! <3
> 
> Jucer sam bila na pregledu, sve djeluje OK sa bebom. Vadili smo krv i za Veritas samo mozda malo rezultati zakasne radi praznika, no nadamo se dobrim vijestima. Doktora jedino brine moja bakterija te za mjesec radimo ponovo briseve. Smtra da se nece stati na Eritromicinu nego da ce tu biti jos mnogo antibiotika jer kao rijetko se od prve rijesi. Ja ga upitam koliki je problem ako bude ta bakterija na porodu, a on rece...da je nama doci do poroda. To me malo zabrinulo. Mimo te bakterije sve kaze ide po protokolu. Mere je neke radio i sve je kaze OK. Nije to nista zapisao. Dobili smo 4D fotku bebace. <3 Uglavnom, u sedmici nakon Nove godine radimo ekspertni ultrazvuk koji se inace radi ali necemo raditi double i triple test s obzirom da smo uradili Veritas koji ce do tada doci. 
> 
> Eto, samo se nadati da ureplazma ne zezne lijepu situaciju.  I dalje mi nije jasno kako je najednom imam ali eto...tu je i sta ja tu mogu. 
> 
> Just Me, Jagodice, sretno na pregledima!


Kako može nešto takvo reći. Baš je  :drek:  Držite se bebač i ti  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Alice, možda nije ništa loše mislio nego se krivo izrazio. Možda je mislio da si još daleko od poroda da bi se brinula o tome. A ako i je nešto loše mislio, ionako oni ne znaju sve pa se ne sekiraj.  :Smile:

----------


## mareelica

Alice drži se, bitno da je sve u redu  :Smile:  i ja pretpostavljam da je mislio u stilu da ima još dosta do poroda da se bi se brinula o tome... bitno je da je sve ostalo ok   :Smile:  tako da se nemoj sekirati, uživaj u ovim danima  :Smile: 

ja prijavljujem 1 dc, vještica na kraju ipak stigla.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mareelice bas mi je zao, drzi se! 

Alice, tvom ginu izgleda bolje da radi u tisini. Vidjela si i sama na trudnickim temama koliko je zena koje su imale ureaplasmu, i bile na atb i sve je bilo oke. Super je da su sve mjere kako trebaji biti i da trudnoca napreduje sukladno tjednima. To vec puno govori.

JustMe? Sad tebe cekamo.

----------


## justme409

Weeee, da se javim. Mene je pojela mamnezija (il se ja i riri na to izvlacimo hahaahah) 
Ugl, sve je super, i kako treba biti. Po zm je 9+1, po uvz 8+6 
Vidjeli smo malog medu, gin mi je pokazao izdanke nogica i rukica, glavu, mozak, srce. Culi smo srce prvi put i OTVORILI TRUDNICKU!!!  Prvi put! 
❤

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme, divno!
Mali medo hehe  :Heart:  bas mi je drago! Super da ti je tako lijepo sve pokazao. 
Mamnezija hahahahaha, dobra!

----------


## justme409

Jagodica ti nemoj biti sutra ko ja. Ti se sjeti napisati izvjesce prije  :Smile: 

Da odlican je u objasnjavanju, a ja tamo sve zaboravim. Izgoeda da imam strah od ginekologa

----------


## mareelica

justme  :Smile:  prekrasno ❤

----------


## Himalaya

hula hop, koristim ove https://ebay.to/2Q2ayik
Ja imam sve simptome ovulacije tako da mi je trakice samo potvrde, ali s obzirom da imam produžene cikluse nikad ne znam kad će bit.

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
20.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Character~~~~~~~~~25.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~15.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~2.dc

Mareelice, žao mi je zbog vještice. Doći će svima nama naši medići  :Zaljubljen: 

Just me, baš mi je drago, baš se ljubav čita iz tvoje poruke  :Heart: 

Hulahop, naručit ću ih i ja, neka se nađu  :Grin: 

Jagodice, sretno!

----------


## character

U mene ce biti test za Bozic [emoji23] kako divno...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> U mene ce biti test za Bozic [emoji23] kako divno...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Character a bas lipooooooo . Drzim fige

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ugl nis od pregleda, idem u Pon u Vinogradsku. Ono sto sam isla radi tlaka gore, tad su me navodno trebali oni preyzeti a nisu me ni pregledali ni nis. Nije me ni sad gin jer kao oni ce me sad za par dana pa nema smisla. Tak da malo sam luda ali eto... Nema mi druge nego cekati Pon i onda gore u trudnicku. Samo mi nije jasno onda zasto su mi zadnji put rekli da nemaju kaj samnom i poslali me doma bez pregleda.

----------


## hula.hop

Jagodice, bas ti treniraju strpljenje. Sad sam isla brojiti pa ti si jos malo pa gotova s prvim kvartalom. Bravo! Začas će ponedjeljak!

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
21.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~16.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## pearl 22

Evo i mene drage moje trudnice i trudilice. 
Prije svega, Bubamara žao mi je zbog svega što si prošla,  šaljem veeeliki zagrljaj!
Justme sretno do kraja, uživaj u svakom trenutku.
Hula hop dobrodošla i hvala na listi! 

Na poslu mi je ludnica,  mala mi bila pod temperturom, pa škola, priredba i stalno nešto. 
Mada vas škicnem tu i tamo da vidim novosti. Jedino dobro što sam uzela slododan dan da si odradim neka naručivanja kod doktora. A mm i ja vadili biljege za mpo tako da si i to skupljam pomalo. 
Meni slobodno pišite 1.dc. Krenulo neko brljavljenje tako da je to to. Mada ni sama ne znam zašto sam uopće pomislila da ću imati najljepši  poklon pod borom.

----------


## Pikulica1985

Pozdrav curke, smijem li vam se pridružiti? Pratim vas i čitam već dugo ali nikako se javiti.

----------


## Riri92

Marelice, Pearl, žao mi je  :Love: 

Justme ma šta izvlačenje, živa istina hahahhaa  :Grin:  

Character nadam se da će božićni test biti pravi poklon.  :Smile:  

Pikulice, ja ću u ime odbrojavalica - naravno da možeš! Sretno  :Smile:  

Za kraj, da i ovdje javim jer sam i tu pisala o problemu, moj beban napokon, nakon poprilično dugo (za mene) vremena ima potpuno normalne otkucaje srca i čini se da ćemo još neko vrijeme ostati 2u1!

----------


## Pikulica1985

Hvala  :Smile: 

Dosad s trudnoćama nije bilo nikakvih problema (ali sad smo već u godinama pa tko zna) pa se nadam da nece ni sad iako mi je jučerašnji clearblue easy test bio negativan 9dpo. (Iako sam vidjela sjenku ali mozda sam je i umislila) Imam neredovite cikluse od 28-35 dana, po meni je O bila 11.12., zadnji nezasticeni odnos smo imali 10.12. Danas mi je 30dc i menge još nema. Znam da je jos prerano za simptome, mene zasad boli donji dio trbuha i leđa + imam jake bolove u jajnicima dok se ustajem iz kreveta.

----------


## Buncek

Riri, zelim ti da docekate bar 37. tjedan! Vjerujem da ti je tesko, ali eto svaki dan ste blize cilju. Da li te jako boli?
Pikulice, naravno da te primamo.

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
22.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Character~~~~~~~~~27.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~17.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~1.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

Pikulice, dobrodošla? Koji ti je dan ciklus? Ja sam upisala 1. pa javi ako je neki drugi

----------


## justme409

Jagodice bas mi je zao vise sto te tako zezaju. Ajde bas javi sutra! 

Riri, ma doci ce on na kraju i previse hahahaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pikulice dobrodosla! Sto vise i sto aktivnije to veselije! 

Pearl, a jbmu, zao mi je. Natoci si veliku salicu kuhanog vina za utjehu. 

Buncek, kako si nam ti? 

Riri, a kad su i mama i maleni borci samo takvi, ne moze drugacije! 

JustMe, a eto ne znam kaj bi rekla... 
Pozelite mi srecu sutra da se ne moram sa nikime svadati i moliti da me pregledaju. Javim se.

----------


## Buncek

Jagodice, super sam. Kako si ti? Mucnine? Uskoro cu postati teta i sogorica mi ima uzasne mucnine.

----------


## Buncek

Ustvari nije sogorica vec nevjesta. Uzas, nejdu mi ti rodbinski nazivi. Uglavnom - zena od brata.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kod nas je zena od brata sogorica, ja tek kad napises nevjesta ne znam o cem se radi hahaha. 
Nemam mucnine, a kad nisam do sad ocito ni necu

----------


## Riri92

Buncek, samo me od ležanja sve živo boli. Serklaža je bila bolna nakon zahvata, sad više nije. Kuk me najviše boli jer moram ležati stalno na lijevoj strani, a imam artrozu na tom lijevom. I hvala ti  :Smile:  

Jagodice  :Heart:  

Ni meni ne idu rodbinski nazivi.  :lool:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Jutro!
Pisala sam vam preksinoć ali mi post nije odobren. 
Danas mi je 32dc,  jucer rađen test na 11dpo i negativan  :Sad:  

I kod nas se reče nevjesta za bratovu ženu...

----------


## hula.hop

Meni kad pišem na mob nestane pola posta, čim pređem u drugi redak.  :Razz: 

Riri, mama lavice, čestitam!  :Klap:  :Heart: 

Jagodice, sretno danas, javi nam se!

Pearl, žao mi je. 

Character, ima što novo?

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
23.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Character~~~~~~~~~28.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~18.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~2.dc*

Pikulice, interveniraj ako nije dobar dan ciklusa  :Smile:

----------


## character

Meni se cini da ce vjestica doci, k vragu. Al tjesit cemo se do zadnjeg.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nadam se da nece NIKOM doci i da ce se svi minusi pretvoriti u pluseve!! Eto to je moja bozicna zelja, mozda nije realna ali sad je vrijeme za cuda.

Ja od danas trudnocu vodim u Vinigradskoj. Iako realno nemam visokorizicnu trudnocu ali obzirom da je moj gin navalio da me tamo vode dr me upisala da se ne nabacuju samnon. Uzv cu vidjeti tek 31.12 na anomaly scanu (nikako docekati da se vidimo!) I moram u Petrovu na testove senzibiliteta. Eto, toliko od mene.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, mama lavice, čestitam!


 :Smile:   :Heart:  

Evo i ja ću se priključiti ovoj želji koju je Jagodica napisala.  :Smile:

----------


## character

Jagodicabobica ti saljes pozitivnu vibru i naravno da ce sve biti super...
Ja lijecim zivce na medenjacima...kad sam tuzna najbolje ispadnu i onda budem srerna kad ih vidim

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Jagodice  :Heart:

----------


## hula.hop

> Jagodicabobica ti saljes pozitivnu vibru i naravno da ce sve biti super...
> Ja lijecim zivce na medenjacima...kad sam tuzna najbolje ispadnu i onda budem srerna kad ih vidim
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Predivni su! Ja sam ispekla 9 vrsta kolača, ali nijedni nisu ovako lijepi. Je li došla vještica? Nemoj prerano biti tužna. Nemoj uopće biti tužna, doći će!  :Love: 

Jagodice, divna si!  :Heart:  Ja želim za Božić da se ispuni tvoja božićna želja  :Very Happy:

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
24.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~33.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~19.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

Pikulice, oprosti, tek sad vidim tvoje postove, valjda nisu bili odobreni kad sam stavljala listu, a nisam kasnije provjeravala.. Ispravila sam dane ciklusa. Javljaj nam novosti  :Smile: 

Ima li što novo s Yoyo?

----------


## character

Pišite 1.dc

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Pišite 1.dc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 :Sad:  Proveseli se kako spada danas i za Novu godinu... Pa će doći u siječnju mala jesenska beba  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Character zao mi je... 
Bas kak kaze hula hop, proveseli se sad na odrasli nacin.

Ajme ovi medenjaci!!! Pa ovo je nesto savrseno, svaka cast! 

Cure, zelim vam svima da lijepo, mirno i u bozicnom raspolozenju provedete ovaj badnji dan i badnju vecer, i docekate Bozic. Ovo doba godine nekako padne jos teze uz neostvarene zelje... Nadam se da ce ovih dana kod svih vas ipak prevladati sreca, a tuga ako se i pojavi nadam se da ce brzo proci!  :Heart:

----------


## Buncek

Cure uzivajte. Voljela bih da ovi blagdani donesu plusic bar jednoj od nas, a iduca godina svakoj!

----------


## Riri92

Character žao mi je. Nadam se da ćeš uživati za blagdane i onda u nove pobjede! 
Predivni su ti medenjaci  :Zaljubljen:  

Svima vam želim lijep provod za blagdane, uživajte, odmorite se i naravno, najedite se kolača!  :Heart:

----------


## AliceInChains

Da se i ja malo javim dok stizem. Ovih nekoliko dana je bilo bas onako busy. Kcerka jucer imala ispit iz baleta i audiciju za nastup koji je sutra, a roditelji trebali gledati, onda posao i svakodnevne obaveze. 

Jagodice, tebe bas vozaju. No, uskoro ce 31. kad ces konacno da se vidis sa bebacom. <3 Spominjes test senzibiliteta, nisam sigurna da znam na sta mislis. :/ Mozda double i to? Meni je ekspertni ultrazvuk, odnosno fetalni screening zakazan za 6.1. kada se doktor vraca sa godisnjeg. Tada cu biti ja mislim 13+4. Necemo nista dodatno raditi poput double, bete i triple testa jer smo radili kompletan paket Veritas testa i do tada bi trebali rezultati stici jer je sada praznik pa ce malo kasniti. Tu me malo nervoza hvata ali ni blizu kak sam ocekivala. Valjda se ono nadam da ce sve biti ok sa testom.

Just Me- vjerujem da si uzivala gledajuci bebu i slusajuci srceko. <3

Character, jako mi je zao sto je vjestica stigla. No, kako cure kazu, slavlje pa u nove pobjede.  :Smile:  

I da, Merry Christmas svima koji slave. <3

----------


## Pikulica1985

Sretan Božić svima koji slave!

Nama nije donio toliko željeni plus pa se ni ne nadam više ničemu od ovog ciklusa.
Danas 15.ti dan poslije nezasticenog odnosa i test negativan.

Vama koje ste u iščekivanju želim toliko željeni + 
 :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
25.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~34.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~20.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~2.dc

Pikulice, ima sto novo? Drage cure, sretan vam Božić, uživajte danas s najmilijima!

----------


## Andydea123

Heeej cure! Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić zelim svakoj od vas!
Slabo se javljam,u poslu sam oko kolaca,rodendana,poklona... Danas napokon odmor. Rekla sam muzu da ne zelim danas nigdje ici nego izlezavat se cijelodnevno. Jucer mi bila ludnica u kuci i danas sam premorena. U nekoj sam laganoj depri... Muci me sto tek imam pregled za 2 tjedna a stalno mi je ona prosla losa trudnoca na pameti. A onda sama sebe tjesim da mora bit sve ok i da su ovakve promjene raspolozenja sasvim normalne. Nikakvi problem meni u jednom trenutku smijat se a vec u drugom plakat kao kisna godina. Ali to valjda tako mora bit. Ljubim vas sve!

----------


## hula.hop

Andydea, koji si tjedan? Takve promjene raspolozenja samo potvrduju da je sve ok  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cestit Bozic svima! 

Alice, taj test je u biti samo vadenje krvi. Ja sam rh negativna (- krvna grupa) pa cu na to ici vjerojatno 3 puta tokom trudnoce. Ali ako jos i ne znas krvnu grupu ne brini, to te na vrijeme gin posalje i onda ovisno o tome ides ili nejdes na to testiranje. Ja sam znala i prije trudnoce jer sam vadila dok smo skupljali papire za mpo. 
Od ovih ostalih testova iskreno ne znam kaj si sve nabrojala haha, znam da imam sad taj probir iliti anomaly scan i to je to ja mislim onda skroz tamo do kontrole secera. 

Andy, samo odmaraj! Slazem se da su ti promjene raspolozenja vec same po sebi dokaz da je sve oke.

----------


## Riri92

Alice, da.. Teško je dočekati rezultate ali bit će lakše kad dođu i kad vidiš da je sve u redu.  :Smile:  

Andy hahaha evo me od danas u 27.tt i još uvijek mijenjam raspoloženja u rekordnim brzinama.  :lool:  

Sretan Božić cure!  :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, koji si tjedan? Takve promjene raspolozenja samo potvrduju da je sve ok


Danas sam 10+3,tj.u 11.tt. a i ja se nadam da je sve ok,mucnine su svakodnevne i maloprije sam povratila veceru,sad grickam stapice i dobro je dok su u ustima,cim pojedem mi je muka. A i vec mi je pomalo zao muza. Vicem i durim se na njega stalno nesto a ustvari jadan nista nije kriv. Hahaha. Jutros mu ni Bozic nisam cestitala jer sam se naljutila sto me probudio. Ok,ispravila sam to brzo ali sam se kasnije osjecala glupo i bilo mi je jako zao. Riri,znaci moglo bi ovo potrajat...ufff... Hahahaha ali svejedno mi je rekao da me voli bez obzira sto sam nemoguca. Hmmm...

----------


## character

Svima vama koje stavite, sretan i blagoslovljen Božić...da nas sljedece godine bude više [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
26.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~35.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~21.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~3.dc

Pikulice??  :Smile: 

Andydea, jesi razmisljala o baby watchu? Znam da je to dvosjekli mac, ali koliko sam pohvatala zadnja trudnoca nije dobro zavrsila pa te mozda to vise umiri nego uznemiri?

----------


## spajalica

molim sve clanice da procitaju pravila foruma. slike nisu dozovljene.

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Lista za
> 25.12.2019.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~34.dc
> YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> ...


Danas 35dc, nema menge. 
Kako sam jos nova napisem post ali dok se odobri ode par komentara poviše.

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
27.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~36.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~22.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## justme409

Evo kratka obavjest ako kome to bude da pise na forumu (ja trazila i nije bilo) 
Za badnjak, i danas opet sam imala neku jaaaako gustu  sluz koju si doslovno mogao odvojiti od papira, razvuci. Ko ljepilo ono uhu kad se malo osusi. Bila je prozirna i za badnjak je u sebi imala tragove smedjeg. Kolicina- loptica cca mali nokat vel.. danas nije bilo smedjeg nego samo mrvicu bez.i to je bila tanka traka cca 5 cm duzine. 

Ugl sve je u redu. U 7 dana narasli smo pola cm, ima ruke, noge, mase, skace... na vag pregledu nista nije vidio. Tako da, sve je apsolutno odlično.

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
27.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~35.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~22.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

Evo, da konačno se uskladimo Pikulica i ja... Držim fige za novo odbrojavanje Pikulice!  :Smile:  

Justme, jako mi je drago! Zbog bebice, ne sluzi  :Laughing:  Čitala sam negdje da je pojačana sluz normalna u ranoj trudnoći, negdje čak piše "možda će vam trebati dnevni ulošci". Ja nisam čula nikoga kome su trebali ulošci, ali eto tebe  :Very Happy:  U svakom slučaju, uživaj 2u1, neka bude tako dosadno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe ajde bas dobro da je sve okej! I da si vidla bebicu aktivnu!

Hula hop, meni recimo oduvijek trebaju ulosci jer uvijek imam iscjedak, a sad u trudnoci je pojacan tako da mislim da ne mjenjam uloske da bi mjenjala gace svakih sat vremena. Eto, sad si cula hahaha. 

Mene glavobolje nesto pocele zezati, a kao ne bi smjeli nista piti osim paracetamola koji mi ionak ne pomogne pa onda ni njega rade ne popijem.... Budem rekla dr za to sljedeci put jer inace mi nikad glavobolje nisu bile problem.

Di ste cekalice i odbrojavalice?

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, jesi razmisljala o baby watchu? Znam da je to dvosjekli mac, ali koliko sam pohvatala zadnja trudnoca nije dobro zavrsila pa te mozda to vise umiri nego uznemiri?


Iskreno,razmisljala sam ali za ovako ranu trudnocu je bas nezgodan i ne zelim jos i takav stres dozivljavat. Drzim da je sve ok jer ovaj put stvarno imam simptome a i u cetvrtak idem na pregled (2.1.) zvala sam gina danas zbog urina pa me narucio odmah drugi dan Nove godine. Valjda to jos mogu pricekat haha. 
E da,super sto si preuzela listu,super si se snasla! Sretno i sto prije ugledala plus!  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E da, JustMe zaboravila sam ti napisati. Ovo sto si opisivala da je bila jako gusta sluz, moguce da ti je vise izaslo odjednom ali dok si primjetila je proslo neko vrijeme. Pa je ulozak upio vodeniji dio, i ostalo je tako gusce. Ja znam da meni tako zna biti, cak i za vrijeme plodnih dana mi se to znalo desiti.

I da, postoje dnevni ulosci koji "detektiraju" ako curi plodna voda. Cisto informativno ako ikome to zvuci korisno.

----------


## justme409

Jagodica pliz u inbox vise info o tome hahahahah to cu si obavetno nabaviti za kraj

----------


## Beck

Hej cure, ja bi se pridružila.ako.me primate!
Mebi danas prolazi 25. dan ciklusa!

E sad, ovaj mjesec imali smo odnos samo jedan put - i to prije 7 dana (tad bi po kalendaru pada ovulacija, slučajno pogođeno).
M bi trebala doći 4.1.
Tak da držite fige

----------


## justme409

Beck dobrodošla!!!! I sto prije otisla!!!!! Drzime fige da je to to 4.1.

----------


## Riri92

Beck sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## character

Back zanima me morate li po preporuci lijecnika imati rijeđe ali ciljane odnose radi gustoce ejakulanta? Imam kolegicu koja ima policisticne jajnike, a on premalo spermija tako da ne smiju cesto radi gustoće, a njoj je tesko ubosti plodni dan...sami za sebe nisu  neki problemi ali kombinacija nije sretna?
Sretno ti, drzim fige.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

> Back zanima me morate li po preporuci lijecnika imati rijeđe ali ciljane odnose radi gustoce ejakulanta? Imam kolegicu koja ima policisticne jajnike, a on premalo spermija tako da ne smiju cesto radi gustoće, a njoj je tesko ubosti plodni dan...sami za sebe nisu  neki problemi ali kombinacija nije sretna?
> Sretno ti, drzim fige.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Hej Character,

Ne, nije po preporuci.
Ja imam cijeli život redovne cikluse 28-31 dan - zadnjih par mjeseci se ustalili na 30 dana. S jajnicuma bi sve trebalo biti ok (ginekološki prije 6 mj otprilike, rađen i.papa test i kaže doc sve ok).
Nego ja zbog posla puno putujem + hrpa domjenaka/fešti u prosincu i tako se sve izredalo da smo samo taj jedan dan slučajno ulovili za hopsanje

----------


## AliceInChains

Zdravo curke! Evo me malo. Nisam se javljala jer sam bila zauzeta plus me krajnici uhvatili zezati al se borim sa prirodnim stvarima i mislim da cu uspjeti.

Lijepa vijest je da su stigli rezultati prenatalnog testa koji je uredan i izgleda da cekamo djecaka.  :Heart: 

Beck, dobrodosla. Nadam se da ces brzo uspjeti!

Jagodice, Just Me, i ja imam iscjedak i nosim dnevne uloske. Sto Jagodica kaze, gacice bih trebala mijenjati 10 puta dnevno da ih ne nosim. I da, kakvi su to ulosi koji detektuju vodenjak? :D 

Andy, Riri i ostale curke, kako ste vi?
Bubamaro, ima li tebe? 

Ljubac svima!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Beck, dobrodosla. Drzim fige da je bio jedan ali vrijedan! 
Jel to znaci neki test na staru godinu da znas dal festas sa sokicima ili ne? 

Alice, Amniocheck se zovu. Ima int.stranica pa skicni. 
Super za test! Nadam se da si malo mirnija sad. Kakvo je stanje sa ureaplasmom? 

Ja se nesto malo prehladila ali nista strasno... Proci ce!

----------


## AliceInChains

> Beck, dobrodosla. Drzim fige da je bio jedan ali vrijedan! 
> Jel to znaci neki test na staru godinu da znas dal festas sa sokicima ili ne? 
> 
> Alice, Amniocheck se zovu. Ima int.stranica pa skicni. 
> Super za test! Nadam se da si malo mirnija sad. Kakvo je stanje sa ureaplasmom? 
> 
> Ja se nesto malo prehladila ali nista strasno... Proci ce!


I kod mene je ocito prehlada koja ukljucuje glro, krajnike ali bolje je. 
Mirnija jesam, naravno. I dalje piskam-nekad manje nekad cesce. 

Ureaplasma, tek cemo raditi bris ja mislim za oko mjesec dana kako bi izbjegli lazno negativne rezultate. Prvo je rekao mozda na narednoj 6.1., a onda rece mozda cak i na onoj nakon nje. Svakako mi to valja redovno provjeravat. Sto se tice one druge, nadam se da je bar ona otisla. Pila sma brusnicu, a sad kupila neki caj za djecu i trudnice dr.Josif Pancic ili tako nesto. Pise da je za trudnice i djecu. Ima 25% origana sto mislim da nece na skoditi. Hajde reko da probam i njega jedno 7 dana po jednu solju, cula sam super iskustva.

----------


## Riri92

Alice, da i ovdje stavim  :Heart:  za dečka.  :Smile:  

Dobro sam, još uvijek smo 2u1 i čini se da ostajemo do daljnjeg. 
Imam sad neku čudnu temperaturu stalno, a ne vidi se nikakav očiti uzrok pa čekam detaljnije pretrage u ponedjeljak. 
Pozitivna stvar u vezi mog dugotrajnog ležanja u bolnici je što sam uvijek prva tu na redu kad mi se nešto događa.  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Riri to je jedna dosta dobra prednost hahahaha.

----------


## Beck

Jagodicabobica - ionako smo se dragi i ja dogovorili.da.smo za staru/novu godinu doma. Neda nam se nikuda   :Smile: 
I baš sam razmišljala kako bi bilo.super da napravim test i da bude pozitivan - ali strah me da ću se razočarati.

----------


## Beck

Poslalo mi se prije nego što sam namjetavala pa nisam završila  :Smile: 
Strah me da ću se razočarati jer će to biti tek 10. dan nakon odnosa.
Znam da ima cura kojima test nešto pokaže i 10. - 11. dan nakon ovulacije ali bojim se da ja nisam te sreće.
A i bio je taj jedan jedini hops ovaj mjesec... Luda sam što se uopće nadam

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
30.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~38.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~25.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

Beck dobrodošla! Malo mi je bio lud vikend pa sam zapustila listu  :Sad:  :Grin:  

Riri, Alice bravo, želim što više bezbrižnosti.. Jagodice, još malo pa ćete se gledati, beba i ti!  :Very Happy:  Andydea, brzo će i tvoj pregled pa će biti lakše i ljepše... Lijepe naše trudnice!  :Heart:

----------


## hula.hop

Što je s Pikulicom i Yoyo? Ima li kakvih novosti...? 

Ja po bazalnoj nisam još ovulirala pa ću se načekati ovaj ciklus  :kettlebell:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hula hop ce hula hopsati uz vatromet kak se cini! 

Beck, ma da ako ti je to tek 10dpo onda radije uzivaj fino doma s dragim u doceku, pa stignes test nakon par dana. Jer to bi moglo biti rano cak i ako jesi trudna pa se zbediras bezveze. Ja sam pisnula prvi 8dpo...ne preporucam nikome  :Laughing:  

Ah Riri, cudo medicine u svakome pogledu  :Grin:  

Ja danas idem po nalaze urinomulture. Inace pokazala sam nalaze krvi i urina sogoru koji se frisko zaposlio kao med.teh. i rekao mi je ovako: 
Kad dobijemo nalaze urina (one opcenite da nije uk ili ciljano da nesto traze) onda su na njima iskazane vrijednosti svih bakterija, i dobrih i losih. I zato nas salju uvijek dalje na analizu urina, da se ustanovi dal postoji uopce potreba za ljecenjem. Meni je recimo pod bakterije pisalo "mnogo", pa cu bas vidjeti danas sta kaze uk. 
Al eto mozda nekome dobro dode ta info da se ne prestrasi.

----------


## Beck

Kvragu...
Jagodicabobica - kako si mi bacila bubu u uho da radim test na Staru godinu - ja otišla maloprije u DM i kupila 4 komada Clearblu easy plus (to je onaj koji navodno 4-5 dana prije M pokaže rezultat).
Tak da... pasti će jedan test na Staru godinu sigurno

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto, urin sterilan. Cisto da se nadovezem na vlastiti post  :Grin:

----------


## hula.hop

> Eto, urin sterilan. Cisto da se nadovezem na vlastiti post


Bravo Jagodice! Baš mi je drago radi tebe  :Heart:

----------


## character

Bome odlican finiš 2019. Bravo, cestitam!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## AliceInChains

Bas mi je drago jagodice da je nalaz uredan. Mene nervoza hvata kad pomislim na urinokulturu i briseve.....strah me rezultata s obzirom na problem. No, bude sta bude. Ja dajem od sebe sve sto mogu. 
Mogu mislit al se radujes sutra susretu.  :Smile:  <3 

Lijep provod zelim svima sutra u slucaju da se ne stignem javiti. Mi ostajemo kuci, pravit cu pizzu i sl. i gledat kakve serije/filmove. Ne bih rekla ni da cu kosu oprati. :D

----------


## Himalaya

Evo cure da se malo javim. Ovulacija bila prošli tjedan. Pokriveni su svi dani. Imam obilan iscjedak tako da vjerovatno ništa ovaj ciklus, a i nekako se osjećam kao da ću dobit temperaturu pa bih mogla dočekat 2020. u krevetu. Ja krećem borbeno u 2020.,a vama želim da budete zdrave ko dren i da 2020. bude the year! Volite se, pazite i mazite!

----------


## justme409

Himalaya isto ti nema alkohola sad za docek  :Razz: 
Kad dobijea m smijes

----------


## Beck

Evo mene je jučer popodne počelo grčiti u donjem dijelu trbuha kao da trebam dobiti - ono laganini.
Navečer dok sam došla s posla i legla u krevet krenulo me žigati i to baš u desnom jajniku (valjda) kao da me netko nožem reže. Nisam sigirna da li to mogu opisati kao menstrualne grčeve - mislim da je ovo bilo dosta drugačije. Više kao živac da me boli nego da bi rekla da je grč.
I to je bilo dosta jako i trajalo je sigurno 3 sata - nisam se mogla nikako leći ni zaspati. Inače spavam već od 20:30 pošto jako rano ustajem (4:30) ali jučer sam tek oko 22h zaspala. Probudila se u 3 ujutro uvjerena da sam dobila M (zbog tih bolova sinoć a i kad sam se probudila osjećala sam neko stezanje). Kad ono ništa.
I luda sam više jer se ne mogu sjetiti da li je normalno da me tako boli par dana prije M (mislim da mi uvijek bude večer prije bolovi i onda rano ujutro dobijem M).
Ne preostaje ništa nego još čekati

----------


## Himalaya

Justme, haha suosjećat ću se s vama.

----------


## hula.hop

Meni je konačno jutros malo porasla bazalna, ali možda je zbog jakog treninga. Neće čaša, dvije vina nikome naštetiti u ovoj fazi  :iskušenje: 

Jagodice, javljaj se! Želim vam čim ljepše gledanje  :Very Happy: 

Beck, držim fige! Testić, ne bi? 

Uživajte cure večeras, svaka na svoj način, okružene s najdražima  :Heart:

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
31.12.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~39.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~26.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~8.dc*

----------


## hula.hop

Beck, tek sad vidim da si kupila testiće...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Beck

Kupila testiće i evo maloprije procurila

----------


## Beck

Nevjerojatno.... na 28. Dan ciklusa.... unazad 6 mjeseci imam 30-31 dan bez iznimke.
Nekako se ne želim zavarivati da se radi o implantacijskom krvarenju pošto imam bolove kao i inače u vrijeme m...

----------


## hula.hop

Ja sam prije spontanog imala cikluse cca 29 dana, nakon 35 dana. Prošli mjesec sam dobila na 29 dc. Ponadala sam se da mi se unormalio ciklus, ali obzirom na ovu mnogo kasnu O očito nije. Vidjet ćeš brzo je li implantacijsko ili vještica. Nisam imala implantacijsko nikad, ali koliko sam čitala, ili je rozkasta ili tamna krv i malo je ima, za razliku od vještice koja je svježa krv i obilna (kako već imaš inače bude). Žao mi je ako je M, nadam se da nije  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima! 

Ja evo pravim caj za urinarne pa da se malo javim. :D 

Beck, zao mi je ako si dobila. Znam da implatacijsko zna da se desi oko tjedan dana prije M. Ja ga licno nisam iskusila, a ovo mi je treca trudnoca.

Jagodice, drzimo fige i cekamo te! <3

----------


## justme409

Cure, ja sam nakon vm imala cikluse 25 dana uvijek kad je o na desnu stranu, a 26, 27, 28 dana na lijevo. Tomi je normalno bilo i prije. Prije ove t ciklus na desnu stranu je bio 29 dana. Fuuuuul kasnio, a u ciklusu kad se t desila o mi je kasnila 5 dana

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Beck zao mi je... Nevjerojatno kako ti testovi prizovu vjesticu.

Evo ja da se javim, uzv je bio jaaako kratak a dr vrlo stura, pa sam si poslje sama guglala. 
Nuhalni nabor je 2,5. Duzina bebe od tjemena do trtice je 70mm sto odgovara trudnoci od 13+2, a meni je po zadnjoj M 12+6. Vidljiva je nosna kost, i to je to. Cekam sad par dana nalaze krvi. Ali vidjela sam (iako nakratko) pravu bebicu! I jedva cekam opet neki drugi uzv di se nadam dobiti sliku i malo vise vremena jer ovo je bilo onak... Valjda sam previse ocekivala. 
I dr je komentirala taj nuhalni nabor da je blizu gornje granice, ali kao bez nalaza krvi to nista ne znaci. Pitala sam dal inace sve oke i dal uzv odgovara tjednima pa je samo rekla da je sve u redu ali i da je rano vidjeti detaljno ista. Tak da ne bas nekako spustila tim nekim komentarima. No dobro, kao sto rekoh cekam neki sljedeci uzv kad se nadam dobiti i slikicu i malo vise vremena da vidim svoju bebu!

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, iskrena da budim cudi me da je tako stura bila. Ja na UZ koji nije ekspertni ostanem poprilicno. Bar prosli jesam. Taj UZ koji se radi u ovom periodu bi trebao da traje dosta duze. Gledaju se nuhalni nabor, nosna kost, obim glave, duzina butne kosti, ekstremiteti, kicma, itd. i to ne bih rekla da traje ispod 20-30 minuta. Kod nas nema tog pregleda u domu zdravlja, ima na klinici ili privatno jer dom zdravlja nema aparata pa uputie obicno na privatnu kliniku da se to odradi. Cudno mi je ako je tako kratko. Ja sam sa kcerkom u prvoj trudnoci bila tada u Austriji i znam da sam lezala podugo jer je tamo radjen screening ali bez krvi jer nisu vidjeli potrebu. U principu ta dva ekspertna zvuka u vom periodu i oko 20 i neke sedmice treba da traju najduze. Bas me zanima kako ce to ovaj moj odraditi 6.1. pa ti javim. No sigurna sam da ce ti to sve biti OK. Nuhalni od 2,5 ne mora da znaci nista. Ja nemam predstavu koliko bi mogao biti kod mene ali nadam se dobrim vijestima. Mjerio ga je na prosloj kontorli 10+5/6 i bio je 1.7 ali to nije vrijeme kada se on mjeri, no svakako je pregledao sta se desava. 

I ne prepadaj se double testa, on je samo statistika. Pogotov ako imas preko 30 godina, cesto izbaci neki malo veci rizik samo radi toga. Meni je iskreno bezveze sto nisu napravili da sa gotovim double testom ides na kontrolu, a ne kad on bude gotov da cekas jos nekoliko tjedana narednu. Ili ti je mozda rekla da dodjes cim bude nalaz gotov?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Rekla je dr da dodem da vidi nalaze (to i senzibiliteta) kad skupim, da ne cekam pregled. 
A meni eto pise samo nuhalni i nosna. Nikakve druge mjere nemam. Doduse ja vjerujem da je sve dobro i necu se zamarati. Na taj pregled sam isla samo zato jer me je dr poslala. Imam 28g pa cemo vidjeti nalaze krvi. Meni drago da sam vidjela pravu bebu napokon na uzv pa makar i na kratko!

----------


## hula.hop

Drage moje, sve najbolje vam želim u 2020. Svima želim plusiće, dosadne trudnoće i divne bebe. Dotad budimo sretni s voljenima oko nas!  :Smile:  

Lista za
01.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~40.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~9.dc

Beck, jesmo u cekalicama jos ili si se mogla opustiti jucer?  :Smile:  

Puno je čekalica, ima sto novo?  :Smile:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Sretna Nova svima  :Smile: 
Nisam vam se stigla javiti ove dane, vještica došla prije 5 dana, znači danas 5dc. 
Je li netko koristio ovulacijske trakice? I ako jeste koje? Sad s ovim variranjem 30-36/37 dana vise ne mogu ni odrediti ovulaciju.

----------


## Beck

Hula hop - danas 2. Dan ciklusa  :Sad: 

Pikulica - ja krecem od ovog ciklusa koristiti trakice. Naručila sam s amazona (njemačkog) neke koje se zovu Pro Matris. Stigle mi kroz 5 dana. Navodno su dobre.
Mislim da svejedno koje uzmeš ali def ti se ne isplati kupovati ih u apoteci/drogeriji kod nas.

----------


## hula.hop

Ja sam narucila trakice s ebaya pa cu ih koristiti od iduceg ciklusa (ako se ne usrecim prije  :Smile: ) Meni one rade dosta nervozu i iscekivanje, ali obzirom da mi varira ciklis od 29 do 35 dana bit ce mi valjda lakse. Dosad sam se tjesila da s keksom svaka dva dana smo pokrili sve solucije  :Smile:  Krenut cu ih koristiti od 12 dc pa do 22 dc ce valjda doci. To se zbilja isplati samo s ovim trakicama s ebaya  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buncek

Sretna nova 2020! Neka bude zdrava i sretna! Da svima donese plusice i velike trbuhe!  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sretna Nova!! 

Ja sam koristila trakice, One Step ali sve su one vise manje iste, samo si zapratite dal pise koje su osjetljivosti.
Ak mogu kak pomoci tu sam!

----------


## YOYo12

Pozz, meni pisite 10dc. Znam nisam se idavno javila  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Prije svega, zelim vam sretnu Novu godinu!  :Smile: 

Kad su u pitanju trakice meni je prvi viklus sa njima upalio. 

A ja....sa trudnocom sve OK, no mene vazda nesto zeza. Krajnici su gotov prosli ali ujutro i navece me zdrijelo pece, krajnici ne. Nos zacepljen, curi, glava boli i primjetim jutros da mi sbijela sluz lije niz grlo....samo mi jos fali da mi zezne pluca jer sam asmaticar koji konacno ne koristi terapiju (kortikosteroide). Kontaktirala sam privatnu ORL ordinaciju jer je manja guzva pa razmatram otici fa vide da li ima potrebe za kakvim brisom ili je smao prehlada te da vidim imaju li neke pastile koje smijem iako su realno krajnici prestali totalno ali je gornji dio zdijela onako peckav. Ginic je na godisnjem do ponedjeljka kad nam je pregled. Kontam bolje odradit mozda briseve i preventivno da sam sigurna ali ORL ce reci svoje. Iskreno mislim da je prrehlada i da traje evo vec 6 dana s obzirom da samo prirodnu koristim (med , limun, ispiranje zalfijom). Danas cu uzeti i Aquamaris, to bar smijem.

----------


## mareelica

Sve najbolje vam želim u Novoj 2020. godini, i što više plusića i malih bebača svim nama!
Nas je uhvatila ova blagdanska opuštenost, tako da smo od Božića do sad hopsali i pokrili apsolutno sve dane  :Grin:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
02.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~41.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc*

Mareelice, bravo, to zvuči zabavno i lijepo  :Very Happy:  

Alice, nadam se da će sve krenuti nabolje, žao mi je što se mučiš  :Sad:  Možda i nama trakice budu od pomoći  :Wink: 

Mene svašta nešto probada i cice su mi jako osjetljive. Da nisam zadnjih tri ciklusa bila sigurna da sam trudna, bila bi i sad opet  :Laughing:  A očito nisam ni skužila ovulaciju. Živjele trakice ubuduće  :Very Happy:

----------


## hula.hop

Poslala duplu poruku  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Dakle, ja sam za pisanje na forumu preko moba kao mali mujo. Poslala sam poruku pa je bila dupla pa je nema  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da ce netko preuzeti listu ubrzo  :Very Happy:  

Lista za
03.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~42.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Dakle, ocito sam mnogo fulala ovulaciju. Nocas sam bas osjetila grceve, ono za osjetiti maternicu kad se nezgodno pomaknem i cicke su mi jako osjetljive pa sam nestrpljivo isla raditi test iako mi je naranije vjestica u utorak. I imam najslabiju crticu na svijetu, ali je tamo  :Very Happy:   Malo sam zabrinuta jer mi je bazalna jutros pala na 36.7, ali valjda nece pobjeci. Himalaya? Anita? Pikulica?  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Hulahop pa divno! Nadam se da će ta najslabija crtica na svijetu uskoro biti sve jača.  :Heart:  

I sve najbolje svima u novoj godini!  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme! Hula hop javljaj kak se razvija situacija!! 
Ak imas sliku daj ako zelis, samo nemoj direkt nego moras uploadati na net i nama poslati samo link. Drzim fige!

----------


## character

Hula hop pa wooow koje divne vijesti!!!  Molim te javljaj!!! Drzim fige.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Super hula hop! Kod mene cice osjetljive i grčevi. Trebam dobiti u srijedu pa ćemo vidjeti na čemu sam. Ja ću preuzeti listu kad kreneš u odbrojavanje. Očito fakat šljaka

----------


## Beck

Hula hop odličnoooo!! Temperatura može biti pokazstelj ali i ne mora, barem sam ja tako pročitsla na raznim stranama. Nije pravilo kod 100% žena..
Stavi nam sliku pa da pogledamo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Super hula hop! Kod mene cice osjetljive i grčevi. Trebam dobiti u srijedu pa ćemo vidjeti na čemu sam. Ja ću preuzeti listu kad kreneš u odbrojavanje. Očito fakat šljaka


Hahahaha, mi se tu sexale i sexale a samo listu treba preuzeti  :Laughing:

----------


## hula.hop

Opet je temp na 37.2  :Smile:  Lista je sveta  :Very Happy:  
Toliko je slaba crtica da se ne vidi na mobu  :Very Happy:  sjenica... Kupila novi test pa cu u nedjelju opet, tada bi trebala biti normalnija. To su tocno ti grcevi, pogotovo onaj uz seksic. Nisam to imala nego trudna. Pa sam bila sigurna jutros i isla provjeriti tako rano... Samo da ne ode, ajme koja cu ja biti paranoja do 12 tjedna... ili zauvijek  :Very Happy:  
P.s. sutra idemo na skijanje i poslije vikend u toplice. A nema za mene ni na skije ni u saune. Uzela sam sest knjiga danas  :Very Happy:

----------


## mareelica

Ajme hula.hop!!!   :Smile: )
Super, super!!!

----------


## Beck

Hula hop moja seka je najnormalnije u ranoj trudnoći skijala... Doktor joj rekao da može - naravno da mora paziti da nebi bilo, ali najnormalnije je 10 dana odskijala s nama.
No sad kad gledam mislim da bi ja kao i ti napravila, mene bi isto paranoja uhvatila

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mislim da je takve stvari bolje izbjegavati cisto radi mogucnosti pada. Ja sam odustala od klizanja ove zime jer znam da bi ljosnula na dupe, a od takvog pada moze se desiti nista a moze i svasta.
Hula hop koji testic piskis? Vjerujem da sam nekima vec dosadna sa ponavljanjem ali, ja sam se uvijek uzdala u Gravignost i onda kad sam ostala trudna me kostao zdravog razuma i uvjerio da sam imala biokemijsku (inace nisam paranoik) jer mi nije nista pokazao dan nakon pozitovnog kineza. Onda sam otkrila Mullerove testove (i one trakice, i plasticni) koji su mi se pokazali kao jako dobri tih dana prije menge. Gravignost je kasnije uhvatio o bacio finu crtu ali tek nakon kasnjenja. 

Dobro, ja sam ih do dana kasnjenja popisala jedno 8kom svih marki  :Laughing:

----------


## hula.hop

Piskila sam jucer na mullerovu, danas (u 4 ujutro) na clearblue (onaj obicni).. Naravno da nisam bila strpljiva do sutra nego sam nocas, kad me probudilo za piskiti, opet radila test  :Smile:  Ova se crtica malo bolje vidi. Kao ona najslabija crtica na uputama  :Smile:  sto je sasvim ok jer sam 3 dan od ocekivane M. Stavim slikicu kad krenemo na put. Samo mi je jutros bazalna jos vise pala, cim se razbudim, dok jos lezim ode na 37.2, ali kad se probudim bude 36.6. Necu vise nikad raditi ovako rano test, ne zelim znati ako imam biokemijsku  :Sad:  

Ako bude sve ok, nemam pojma za skijanje. Uzela sam opremu (makar za setanje). Ja sam pocela skijati tek prosle godine pa mi je sansa za pad uvecana  :Smile:  Bit ce ili moje malo cudo ili utjesna nagrada skijanja. Toplomjer sam ostavljam doma.

----------


## hula.hop

Jace se vidi uzivo  :Smile:  
https://ibb.co/QC55tz9

Vidi se bas kao slika A na uputama (trudnoca testirana prije ocekivane M). A sigurna sam da sam trudna, samo nisam sigurna da ce ostati. Svejedno sam kupila i od Clearbluea digitalni. Ali njega stvarno necu do utorka.

----------


## hula.hop

Evo i cudesne liste  :Very Happy:  

Lista za
04.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~43.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Himalaya, necu te tjerati u istu muku i testove  :Smile:  ali kako se osjecas?

----------


## justme409

Hula hop uzivaj. Nemoj misliti stp ce biti. Uzivaj u trenutku. Ja stalno brinem sto ce biti i koma je hahahha

----------


## Beck

Hula hop - lijepo se vidi crta i.preko ekrana

----------


## Himalaya

Grudi su mi jako osjetljive i boli me donji dio trbuha. Mislim da ću dobiti M za par dana jer su svi simptomi prisutni. Već sam i odtugovala ovaj ciklus. U veljači počinjem s postupcima na humanoj ako u siječnju ne ostanem trudna. Tako je dogovoreno s doktoricom. Ne razumijem zašto se nikako ne primi, a svi nalazi su ok. Osim pcos za što je doktorica rekla da nije prepreka.

----------


## Himalaya

I hula hop lijepo se vidi crta! Ja bih na tvome mjestu išla na snijeg, ali ne bih skijala s obzirom da si početnica. Utopli se i šeći umjereno.

----------


## Buncek

Hula hop, bas se lijepo vidi! Čestitam! Ja isto ne bi skijala. Lijepo se seci i citaj knjige.

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula hop uzivaj. Nemoj misliti stp ce biti. Uzivaj u trenutku. Ja stalno brinem sto ce biti i koma je hahahha


Vrh  :Very Happy:  Pricaj mi o tome, spasila bi se da izmisle opustajuci napitak!

Himalaya, a to su i moji simptomi. Tko zna, ja se nadam da cemo skupa u novo odbrojavanje  :Smile:  Meni su dali dijagnozu sa 17 goduna PCOS i pilule. Pila sam ih 13 godina s jednin pokusajem prestanka kad mi je ciklus skorz divljao i sva sam natekla, u dogovoru s diktorom izazvana mestruacija i kao rijesavat cemo to kad budem htjela bebu. Sad sam ih prestala piti u ozujku, dva mjeseca ranije pocela piti vrkutu caj, konopljku tinkturu i maca prah. Jesam spomenula da sam mali hipohondar?  :Razz:  Ciklusi od pocetka 29 dana, prvi ciklus anovulatoran, treci ciklus trudna - dvije gestacijske vrecice. Nazalost, srceko je stalo u 9 tjednu. Poslije trudnoce sam se odmah vratila na vrkutu-konpljiku-maca prah, dva ciklusa su bila 35 dana, zadnji 29, i ovaj ocito tako nesto.. jesi probala malo tu alternativu? Ako su ti dali dijagnozu pcosa pretpostavljam da su prvo provjeravali hormone i ovulaciju? Sorry ako si vec pisala o tome, jos sam nova  :Smile: 

P.s. hvala svima, divne ste.  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Ovulacije su potvrđene i kod mog ginekologa i na humanoj. Ciklusi su nepravilni, ali redoviti. Nekad duži, nekad kraći, ali po trakicama znam kad je ovulacija. Vrkuta mi je skratila ciklus pa nisam bila baš oduševljena. Pročitat ću malo o alternativi. Uživaj hula hop i ne brini previše!

----------


## Himalaya

Pcos je dijagnosticiran na temelju nalaza hormona tj. inverzije lh i fsh. Nemam ciste na jajnicima.

----------


## hula.hop

Ja sam u ozujku kad mi je utvrden anovulatoran ciklus isto imala tu inverziju, 2:1 umjesto 1:2 ili kako vec, obrnuto. I isto u svibnju na ponovljenim nalazima, ali s ovulacijom. Ginekolog mi je rekao da moram na humanu radi toga. Ocaj i plac. Napravila sam sve one pretrage sto treba za humanu, muzu isto nesavrsen spermiogram, ali na humanoj su me sprasili da prvo pokusavam 6 mjeseci. I da napravim antimullerov. Taj mjesec sam ostala trudna (s dvojcekima). Poslije spontanog sam napravila antimullerov i normalan je (donja granica optimalnog). Za PCOS mora biti velika zaliha jajnih stanica. Na jajnicima sam imala dosta folikula, oni nisu imali biser niz.. inace nemam problema s debljinom, ali sam imala problema s aknama prije pilula. PCOS je tesko postaviti kao dijagnozu.. Ako imas volje probaj, malo je tlakica to sve piti svaki dan, ali meni su se nevjerojatno izregulirali ciklusi. (Sestre mi imaju isti problem - jednoj je ciklus 35 dana, drugoj 40). Meni je kad sam napravila tu pauzu imala prvi mjesec 3 "menstruacije" i onda 5 mjeseci nista. Jesi radila pauzu s vrkutom za vrijeme menstruacije?

----------


## Himalaya

Amh nisam vadila tj. nisu mi rekli da trebam i njega. Prokaktin mi je povišen jako malo skoro neznatno što može biti zbog toga što nisam odmarala pola sata prije vađenja. Isto sam imala akne, ali nakon antibebi pilula. Katastrofa je to bila. Višak kilograma nemam ni ja. Bila sam i na hsg koji je pokazao prohodnost oba jajovoda. Spermiogram je normo što je doktorica prokomentirala da je odlično. Pretpostavljam da ću sad vaditi amh i ponovno hormone pa ću dobiti terapiju. Kad ćeš vaditi betu?

----------


## hula.hop

Bit ce to ok.  :Smile:  Koliko dijelimo nalaze i simptome mozda bas skupa otvorimo novo odbrojavanje  :Smile:  Ako ne, vjerujem da ces s hormonima sama uspjeti, bez puno mucenja. Kad bas hoces blizanceke!  :Very Happy: 
I meni je prolaktin bio povisen, oko 900, ali sam kasnila na posao kad sam ga vadila. Poslije spontanog sam bas mirovala i bila budna 2 sata prije vadenja pa mi je bio normalan. I TSH mi je bio oko 3.8.. Njega krivim za srceko spontanog, jer je moj doktor (privatno) rekao da je to ok tsh, cak nije htio da ga provjeravam, vec sam isla sama jer mi mama i sestra imaju hipotireozu (sestra od prve trudnoce). Doktorica (soc) i ovi na nuklearnoj se nisu bas slagali s njim (pretrage nakon miss ab). Nisam doma do nedjelje, a ako bude sve ok, iduci pon odmah vadim tsh i idem na nuklearnu, ako je iznad 2.5. 
A betu nisam mislila vaditi.. ne znam sto bi mi ona rekla, nisam je vadila ni prvi put? Ne znam puno o tome? 
Kod ginek bi se narucila tjedan poslije vracanja doma, kad bi mi bio 6 tt i kad bi se trebalo cuti srce? Joooooj, samo da sve bude ok. Tako to uzimam s rezervom da si jos nisam pustila da budem sretna.  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
05.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~44.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Sto je s Pikulicom i Anitom?  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima! 

Ne javih se par dana, prehlada me obuzela i razduzila se.  :Sad: 

Hulahop, cestitam ti i zelim sve najbolje! I sama sam hipohondar i neko ko ima problem sa anksioznoscu tako da razumijem brigu. Ja sam otkazala zimovanje i ne idem i svakako da ne bih skijala. No ja radi prehlade nisam htjela ni ici. 

Sutra idem na fetalni screening (UZ) i vjerovatno briseve, a prekosutra na briseve grla i nosa it predostroznosti al svejedno se kao hipohondar plasim. :D 

Kako su ostale curke?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sve to oko zenskog zdravlja i plodnosti je premalo istrazeno. Mi kad smo krenuli rjesavati nalaze prvo me bilo strah sta cemo otkriti. Na kraju svu nalazi savrseni i tek onda ne znas sta bi. Ciklusi udredni, hormoni uredni, ovulacije tj peak uredno hvatan svaki mj, spermiogram savrsen, gadali godinama plodne dane. Dakle ili nedostatak informacija/obrade u medicini ili visa sila... 

Hula hop, cestitam!! 
Drzim fige za jos jedan baby boom!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Koliko se ja kužim beta ti ne može puno toga reći osim što može potvrditi ranu trudnoću s obzirom da je to hormon koji raste u trudnoći. Doktori obično traže da se izvadi kako bi se potvrdila trudnoća. Odmori se na snijegu i uživaj! Zaista nije lako napraviti bebu. Puno toga se mora poklopiti. Hormoni, dani, spermići, ciklus, posao, vrijeme, mjesto, godine, volja...

----------


## Riri92

Da, beta potvrđuje trudnoću, ali potvrđuje i urednu trudnoću. Zato se većinom vadi tri puta, da bi se vidjelo da li se dupla.  :Smile:  
Ja sam vadila, ali ja sam preživčana ako sam u neizvjesnosti, zato sam vadila haha.

----------


## AliceInChains

Ja sam vadila betu ali samoinicijativno, sr . mi nikad to nije dao da radim. Bila je negativna ali je ipak par dana nakon negativne/niske bete test na trudnoci imao blijedu crtu kao sto se mnoge sjecaju.

Ja ustala, stavila Aquamaris u nos i da ispusem jer je pun svega i obli me krv iz jedne nosnice.....veselo. No, sta god da se desava ja s radoscu cekam pregled danas da vidim bebača.  :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ma vjerojatno samo kapilara puknula. 
Veselim se tvom izvjestaju.

----------


## hula.hop

Alice, sretno, sretno! I uzivaj  :Smile:  javi se!

Je, Jagodice bas je to komplicirano i kompleksno.. kad se sjetim svojih paranoja s 20 godina, dok sam pila pilule, da nisam slucajno trudna jer su mi stvari kasnile pola dana :-O 

Mislim da necu vaditi betu. Najvise zato jer kad se vratim doma sam u 5 tt. Znaci dok istestiram betu vec cu doci do 6 tt i nadam se otkucaja. Makar, tko zna, treba skupiti sve pokemone u pretragama!  :Very Happy:  

Sutra cu ponoviti test i samo da znam da sigurno ne skijam :D Cicke mi postaju dojke i piskim svakih pola sata i spavam kad god legnem...

Lista za
06.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~45.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Himalaya, srijedu si rekla da ocekujes vjesticu?

----------


## Himalaya

Da, srijedu dolazi vještica.
Alice, vjerojatno ti je kapilara puknula. Hoće to pod pritiskom. Ja sam neki dan paniku digla što pljujem krv i trčala doktorici. Naravno da su bili desni. Nisu nikad krvarili pa sam se prepala. Dižemo paniku bezveze. Hula hop sretno i javljaj kako se osjećaš!

----------


## hula.hop

Himalaya i to je simptom trudnoce!  :Very Happy:  Javljamo si novosti  :Smile:  Drzim nam fige...

----------


## AliceInChains

Samo da se javim da je fetalni screening uredn. Bris na ureaplazmu uzet i naprosto sma uzivala gledajuci bebu. Tek me sad uhvatilo izgleda. Potvrdio je da je pravo musko. :D  
A za nos i grlo mi je rekao da ne moram raditi briseve jer je grlo skoro skroz samo proslo, a nos prolazi. Da su kao bakterije ne bi to tako lako proslo i svakako vjeruje da cu opet piti antibiotike radi ureaplazme posto tesko da je od prve crkla ali cekat cemo rezultate. Posto je nisam nikad imala pitam kako je to moguce, kaze pad imuniteta....

Uglavnom, osmijeh mi ne silazi sa lica, opet gledam slike sa CD gdje su slike i sve mjere.

----------


## hula.hop

Ajme, Alice, bravo. Zvuci tako blazeno i lijepo... uzivajte malac i ti <3

----------


## anita83

Pozz cure meni dns vec 11dc al nisam stigla javit kak su blagdani bili sorry....cestitam hula hip
Super da vec ima pluseva u novoj god evo ja nisam te srece u zivotu al super da bar neko je

----------


## JelenaR

E draga anita,,nisi sama ima nas dosta koje nismo te srece...al nema tuge niti odustajanja..idemo dalje,Bog ima neki plan za nas...pusa za sve curke....i hula hop cestitam❤

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> E draga anita,,nisi sama ima nas dosta koje nismo te srece...al nema tuge niti odustajanja..idemo dalje,Bog ima neki plan za nas...pusa za sve curke....i hula hop cestitam❤


Jelena svaka cast na pozitivnom stavu! 

Alice, samo uzivaj! Stize ipak pisonja hehe! 

Hula hop, obraduj nas jos kojom slikicom ako ce biti!

Himalaya, drzin fige za tebe!  :Heart:

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelena svaka cast na pozitivnom stavu! 
> 
> Alice, samo uzivaj! Stize ipak pisonja hehe! 
> 
> Hula hop, obraduj nas jos kojom slikicom ako ce biti!
> 
> Himalaya, drzin fige za tebe!


Hvala dragaa....kako se vi curke drzite....i napredujete..ima li kakvih novih simptomcica??

----------


## hula.hop

I dalje smo trudni  :Very Happy:  digitalac je isto pokazao plusic https://ibb.co/SshJSPz
Piskila sam u 2 ujutro, mislila sam da je bar 5 pa nije bas jutarnji urin. A i ne znam kako bi bio nakupljen kad piskim stalno. Zvala sam doktoricu, zovem i gin da se narucim za pregled i onda samo preostale paziti se i drzati fige da ce sve biti ok. Nadam se i veselim iducem odbrojavanju (nadam se skupa s Himalayom, a mozda i jos kojom curom)  :Wink:  

Meni je od simptoma sveprisutno stalno piskenje, osjetljive cice, krvare desni, ujutro mi pukne koja kapilara kad smrcam. Tu i tamo uhvati grc, ali su slabi, vise kad mi je hladno ili ako sam umorna.. lagani zatvor, lagani umor. Sve je divno do mucnina!  :Smile:  

Hvala svima... Nadam se da ce biti sve ok i da ce nas biti vise ubrzo!

Lista za
07.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~46.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc      :Very Happy:  II
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

U zadnjim listama sam malo dodala dan Character i sebi. Slobodno me ispravite ako sam jos nekome pogrijesila dane.  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Odlično Hulahop, baš mi je drago!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Bravo hula hop! I hvala ti što si umjesto mene optimistična. Ja sam se već pomirila da ništa od ovog ciklusa  :Smile:  Nema veze. Novi ciklusi, nove borbe!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hula hop, ti vec sad vise simptoma imas nego ja u 13 tjedana hahaha! Samo uzivaj. I da se ne scimas, ne znam da li znas ali sa ovog digitalca se nakon nekog vremena makne natpis s ekrana. Mi kupili da nam ostane za uspomenu kad ono sipak  :Laughing:  
Al cuvam ih sve u vrecici haha.

----------


## AliceInChains

Jao Hulahop, drago mi je da je i digitalac potvrdio.  :Smile:  Ja ga nisam raidla ali eto kaze Jagodica da se izbrise.
Ja Jagodice isto kao i ti sve testove cuvam, uradile smo skoro isti broj ahahahah. :D

----------


## YOYo12

Hmm ja sam uhvatila peak, na nekoj lh trakici ovugnost. Desni jajnik mi otpada. Po menstrualnom kalendaru mi dananas ovulacija

----------


## hula.hop

Jutros nije bilo vec nicega na ekranu. Razvit cu sliku.  :Very Happy:  a i imam doma dva sa sjenicama. 

Jagodice, isti simptomi su mi kao prvi put. Trenutno su mi iritantni stalno piskenje (tri puta nocas) i zatvor, ali sve bi potpisala da ne dodu mucnine kao prosli put. Kako bi to bilo lijepo preskociti. Uzdam se u onu, svaka je trudnoca individualna  :Smile:  No, samo neka bude tu jos 8 mjeseci, kako god! 


Lista za
08.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~47.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc     +
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

Himalaya? Ja volim biti u pravu, reci mi da sam u pravu!  :Smile:  JelenaR, koliko smo daleko od vjestice?  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Haha...hula hop  :Heart:  Evo nema još M. Test pada sutra popodne ili petak ujutro ako ne dobijem do tad. PMS bolovi u trbuhu i cicama su i dalje prisutni, a o nervozi neću ni pričati.  :grouphug:

----------


## mareelica

Himalaya držim fige da vještica ne dođeee  :grouphug: 
i nadamo se novom dvostrukom odbrojavanju!!  :fige:  (najmanje dvostrukom!)

----------


## character

Cure ja mislim da meni ni od ovog ciklusa nista. Opet me viroza poharaha. Mislim danas mi 16. Dc ali prije 6 dana bio zadnji odnos tako da ni dani nisu pokriveni...MM kaze da ne zeli forsirati.
Vidim u vas se pravo zahuhtalo...neka neka, drago mi je da je veselo!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Jao Hulahop, drago mi je da je i digitalac potvrdio.  Ja ga nisam raidla ali eto kaze Jagodica da se izbrise.
> Ja Jagodice isto kao i ti sve testove cuvam, uradile smo skoro isti broj ahahahah. :D





> Jutros nije bilo vec nicega na ekranu. Razvit cu sliku.  a i imam doma dva sa sjenicama. 
> 
> Jagodice, isti simptomi su mi kao prvi put. Trenutno su mi iritantni stalno piskenje (tri puta nocas) i zatvor, ali sve bi potpisala da ne dodu mucnine kao prosli put. Kako bi to bilo lijepo preskociti. Uzdam se u onu, svaka je trudnoca individualna  No, samo neka bude tu jos 8 mjeseci, kako god! 
> 
> 
> Lista za
> 08.01.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> ...


E draga...evo upravo je stigla.....jbg..bice bolje...idemo dalje....

----------


## Pikulica1985

Hula hop čestitam  :Smile: 
Pisala sam na Novu god da mi je 5.dc ali ocito ti je promaklo  :Smile: 
Danas sam 12.dc, narucila sam ovulacijske trakice ali sumnjam da cu ih stici koristiti ovaj mjesec jer nece doc na vrijeme  :Sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Yoyo, super za peak! I mene je uvijek jajnik razvaljivo na dan peaka. 

Himalaya jao drzim fige na najjaceee! 

Hula hop, ja sam si jedan bila pisnula kad je vec menga debelo kasnila, tek tolko jer sam htjela vidjeti tu debelu crtu hahaha. I to onaj plasticni iz Mullera jer mi je nekako lijep haha! 

Jelena, bas mi je zao  :grouphug:  

Character, ako nista onda bar odmori i zaljeci se! 

Marelice pa di si ti  :Grin:

----------


## YOYo12

Ono sto me uvijek buni, a nisam ni dovoljno googlala je drugi dan svjetlija crtica na lh trakici. To znaci da je ovulacija bila ili??

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala cure, ali vještica nije iznevjerila. Došla je u velikom stil - 1dc. Sve ispočetka.
Yoyo, a može bit. Ako si uhvatila peak, crtica će početi slabiti ili kompletno nestati. Meni odmah nestane drugi dan.

----------


## YOYo12

Nadam se da ce biti ovaj dobitni. Ako ne onda idem na ostale pretrage. Prvi put kad sam ostala trudna doslovno 2 ciklus nakon sto smo odlucili da zelimo bebu je dosao i plus. Rijesila sam se ureaplasme zadnji nalaz je pokazao da je vec godinu nemam tj. Da se ne vraca i da moram antibiotike piti.

----------


## mareelica

Himalaya, žao mi je  :Sad:   Nema nam druge, nakon vještice u nove radne pobjede... Koliko sam skužila, od sljedećeg mjeseca krećete s postupcima na humanoj?

Jagodice, evo me, pokušavam se vratit u normalu, nakon svih ovih blagdana, jela, pila i ostalog...   :njam:  
Ali baš mi je to i trebalo, opuštenost, i toliko događaja, druženja, tako da napokon nisam brojala dane, kad su plodni, kad nisu, da moramo baš sad, već smo samo uživali.  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj Himalaya... Grlim  :grouphug:  drzi se

Yoyo, meni je receno ako posvijetli da znaci da je folikul pukao, jer postoji opcija i da ne pukne a onda lh ne pada naglo nego postepeno. Meni bi peak trajao neka 24h a dal je to dobro ili ne, ne znam. Mi smo tih nekih tjedan dana svaki mj pokrivali tako da sam lh piskila vise onako usput i nisam previse to istrazivala da mi jos i one ne postanu stres.

Mareelica, ajde bas dobro. Treba nekad zaboraviti na sve ako je moguce.

----------


## Beck

Hy cure,

Evo ja očekujem O i ganjam ju trakicama + mjerenjem BT.
Jučer kupila cink, selen i folnu pa sad to sve pijemo dragi i ja (jer sam čitala da je to dobro piti i muškima za spermaće).
Dobila sam i tinkturu od imele pa pijem i to (navodno ne škodi uzeti za uravnoteženje ciklusa).
Da li vi pijete neke dodatke ili sam samoja luda? 
Teta u ljekarni kad sam rekla sve što trebam me glasno upitala "jel vam to treba za trudnoću?!?"

----------


## mareelica

Beck, ja pijem jedino folnu. 

Općenito, uzimam 1 dnevno mega-daily-one kapsulu (sadrži visoke doze kompleksa vitamina B i vitamin C, esencijalne minerale, uključujući magnezij, selen i cink.), ali to iz razloga jer mi je slab imunitet, i bez njih sam svako malo prehlađena, bolesna itd...

----------


## Himalaya

Mareelica, uspjeli su me ubaciti još u siječanj na humanoj. Nastavljamo s pretragama tamo gdje smo stali u listopadu.
Beck, ja pijem B i C vitamine (plibex i plivit c) jer isto imam slab imunitet. Ma da sad razmišljam da prestanem si boostati imunitet jer navodno ni to nije dobro za oplodnju.  :Laughing:  Kad se sjetim onih bezbrižnih godina s prve, druge godine fakulteta kad sam mislila da ću ostat trudna samo ako se pogledamo i koliko sam se opterećivala s time da nije dovoljna samo jedna zaštita. A sad 15 godina poslije druga priča...

----------


## mareelica

Jao, daaa!! Dio života provedeš boreći se da ne zatrudniš, i onda kad želiš, nikako....! 
Kad se samo sjetim prvi mjesec kad smo se odlučili za bebu... Ja sam mislila da obavezno zatrudniš čim se jedan mjesec ne paziš! Eventualno sljedeći mjesec!   :Laughing:  Već sam imala sve moguće umišljene simptome prije dolaska prve menge. Kao to je to, trudna sam sigurno  :Laughing:

----------


## Himalaya

:Laughing:  
Joj tako sam i ja haha. Osjećala sam da sam trudna svaki dan prva tri mjeseca haha 
Što ti je život, ha? Valjda to tako mora bit.

----------


## Andydea123

Hula.hop,pa cestitam!!!! Preuzimanje liste nosi srecu definitivno! Bas sam sretna! Nisam bas aktivna,popratim tu i tamo ali nisam puno na netu. Uglavnom,bila na pregledu prosli cetvrtak,sve ok,bebica se super razvija.cula sam bebine otkucaje i rasplakala se u ordinaciji. Sada sam vec u 12+4 tt i jedva cekam sljedeci pregled. mucnine su jos prisutne ali evo vec par dana sam bez povracanja tako da mogu rec da mi je malo lakse. Kako ste mi vi?

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
09.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc   +

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~13.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

Himalaya, JelenaR jako mi je zao  :Sad:  Zelim vam svu srecu u iducem ciklusu.. 
Andreya

----------


## hula.hop

Zanemarimo prethodno prebrzo slanje poruke  :Very Happy: 

Lista za
09.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc   +

Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~13.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

Himalaya, JelenaR jako mi je zao  :Sad:  Zelim vam svu srecu u iducem ciklusu..  Mareelice, Yoyo javljajte se, super na opustenom pokrivanju.. i mi smo nekako taj prosinac veselo "odradili", nisam vise imala pojma kad mi je O.
Cak sam i za NG popila koju casu vina, nadam se da bebe ne zamjera. 

Andydea bas lijepo! Meni je super da sam uletila i uhvatila listu  :Wink:  Neka i bude lijepa trudnoca kao tvoja. 

Ja sam prije pila cuda, pisala sam. Sad pijem prenatal od Terranove i Omegu3. Koje opustanje naspram prije tjedan dana (dan mi je izgledao: konopljika, vrkuta, prenatal/omega, maca prah, prenatal/omega, konopljika). Uzas, bas tlakica. Negdje sam procitala da tijelo ne moze preraditi odjednom tu kolicinu vitamina (kad popijes vitamine odjednom - 2 kapsule). Pa ja jedne popijem poslije dorucka, druge poslije rucka/vecere. Mislim da sam to procitala u rodinom prirucniku za trudnocu.

Bubamaro, ako citas javi se koji put kako si...  Cesto te se sjetim.  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Ne znam što da mislim..
Jučer piškila trakicu u 14h i bila je dosta tamna (ali ne dovoljno) - taman sam pomislila da će sad krenuti tamniti i da dolazi O.
Danas piškila 2 trakice - obje užasno blijede.
To mi nebi bilo čudno da nemam iscjedak. Iscjedak je doduše više vodenkast, nisam sigurna jer vidim tek na gaćicama.. i to ne malo,nego baš onako dosta.. I upravo me dolje malo stezalo kao kad je O.
A trakice 0 bodova...

Ne znam tko je tu lud

----------


## ljube555

> Ne znam što da mislim..
> Jučer piškila trakicu u 14h i bila je dosta tamna (ali ne dovoljno) - taman sam pomislila da će sad krenuti tamniti i da dolazi O.
> Danas piškila 2 trakice - obje užasno blijede.
> To mi nebi bilo čudno da nemam iscjedak. Iscjedak je doduše više vodenkast, nisam sigurna jer vidim tek na gaćicama.. i to ne malo,nego baš onako dosta.. I upravo me dolje malo stezalo kao kad je O.
> A trakice 0 bodova...
> 
> Ne znam tko je tu lud


Pozdrav... pik mozda bio izmedu toga i nisi uhvatila... ali prati jos mozda bude kasnije... tako bilo jednom i kod mene... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Beck, meni se cini da je O par sati nakon najvece vrijednosti LH. Sto znaci da upravo ovuliras ili si nedavno ovulirala. Hopsanje!  :Smile: 
Trakice ne pokazuju ovulaciju, nego razinu LH hormona. A O ide malo poslije.. Ako sam ja dobro shvatila  :Very Happy: 

https://www.plivazdravlje.hr/aktualn...nska-faza.html

----------


## Himalaya

I ja sam tako naučila kao što je hula hop napisala.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Beck, slazem se. Vjerojatno si propustila sam peak preko noci. Vodenast iscjedak je obicno za vrijeme O, znaci ako jucer niste danas i sutra stignete pokriti. Ako imas trakica isprati jos koji dan cisto za svaki slucaj.

Andy, ajde drzim fige da se smire te mucnine skroz! 

Ja sam se svadala s muzem dal cemo raditi bebu u Sijecnju ili Veljaci. Na kraju smo ju napravili u Listopadu...3 godine kasnije  :Laughing:  
Ja nisam pila nista osim folne od Solgara a i to sam znala zaboraviti. Sad pijem prenatale jedne i to je to.

----------


## JelenaR

> Zanemarimo prethodno prebrzo slanje poruke 
> 
> Lista za
> 09.01.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc   +
> 
> ...


Hvalla draga,,ma bit ce sta bude....makar brzo prode vjestica pa se bacamo dalje na posao,,nekad se mora uhvatiti������

----------


## mareelica

> Ja sam se svadala s muzem dal cemo raditi bebu u Sijecnju ili Veljaci. Na kraju smo ju napravili u Listopadu...3 godine kasnije


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  znači sve smo bile nadobudne!!  :Laughing:

----------


## character

> Jao, daaa!! Dio života provedeš boreći se da ne zatrudniš, i onda kad želiš, nikako....! 
> Kad se samo sjetim prvi mjesec kad smo se odlučili za bebu... Ja sam mislila da obavezno zatrudniš čim se jedan mjesec ne paziš! Eventualno sljedeći mjesec!  [emoji38] Već sam imala sve moguće umišljene simptome prije dolaska prve menge. Kao to je to, trudna sam sigurno [emoji38]


Ja uvjerena bila nakon 1.mj da sam trudna...uvecer legnem i pomazim se po stomaku hahaahahaha. Silly me [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Ja sam od Solgara potroslila 1 bocicu folne, iskreno dali su mi nju, iako sam kasnije cula da ima i kvalitetnijih?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja folnu narucujem od cytoplan - pregna plan tablete. Super su. Krvna slika savrsena.. zeljezo na gornjoj granici di nikad nije bilo. Tako da ne mjenjam. Sad mi kasni narudjba pa mi je bas panika

----------


## Beck

Ja stvarno sumnjam da je meni to bila O na trakicama..
Znači taj dan u 14h je bila nešto malo tamnija nego inaće -niti blizu kontrolnoj.
Taj isti dan oko 17h je bila skroz nevidljiva.
Dan prije toga u 14h i 17h također skoro nevidljiva.
Ako se nešto baš desilo kroz tu 1 noć upucat ću se  :Smile: 

Danas opet evo u 12h nevidljiva crta.
Iscjedak je još tu, vodenast i polako postaje kao sluzaviji.

Nadam se da nisam fulala O i da sam samo zbunjena  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Ja pijem od Terranove prenatal, isto narucujem online ili preko frendice iz Londona. Kod nas je Terranova dosta skupa, u UK je puno jeftinija. U Srbiji je registrirana, kod nas nije. Gledala sam sastav ovih koje pije Justme i one mi se cine super (imaju samo folate).
Bolje bi bilo piti folate ne folnu kiselinu. Ja imam mutaciju gena (MTHFR i PAI) zbog kojih mi tijelo ne preraduje folnu, cak mi folna blokira receptore za eventualne folate iz hrane (pretraga nakon miss ab). Ako nemas taj problem i folna je ok. Vecina prenatal tableta u RH ima kombinaciju folne i folata. Pojednostavljeno, folna je kemija, folati su u hrani. Jedino Solgar ima ciste folate, ali oni pak nemaju B6 i B12 koji su potrebni za apsorbciju B9 (folata/folne).  :Smile:  Ili se opusti i pij bilo koje prenatal  :Very Happy:  Meni je inace krvna slika ok pa ne znam je li do vitamina.  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Meni se pokazalo najsretniji keks svaka dva dana, ne mozes fulati, a nije precesto radi spermica.. naravno, ako to bas nije opcija ako cesto netko od vas putuje.

----------


## Beck

Hula hop puno hvala na savjetima, nisam znala za razliku između folne i folata!
Kad dođem doma moram pogledati - ali mislim da ja imam od solgara...
A za keks svaka 2 dana -- mi se trudimo u vrijeme kad ja mislim da su plodni dani tako raditi pa valjda ćemo nešto pokriti!
Ja se taman danas vraćam s puta pa se nadam da nisam omašila onaj jedan dan kad mi je bila malo tamnija trakica!
Možda se bezveze paranoiram a i načula sam da iscjedak kože biti od ove tinkture imele koju pijem!
U svakom slučaju budem vidjela  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Beck, a jesi do sad hvatala uredno peak s tim trakicama?

----------


## justme409

Eee to to hula hop. I ja imam djelomicnu mutaciju toga pa smo zato i narucili ove. I jeftinije su od ovih svih kod nas. Oko 200tinjak kuna 3 kutije. To je za 3 mj.

----------


## Beck

Ovo mi je prvi put da koristim trakicetj. Prvi ciklus.
Za probu sam popiškala par trakica prošli ciklus - par dana prije menge - i bila je vidljiva crta - skoro kao sad što mi je bila (znači dosta vidljiva)
Stavim vam slike kad dođem doma.

A trakice koje koristim se zovu pro matris , naručujem ih s njemačkog amazona i ne mogu nigdje naći info koliko su osjetljive  :Sad: 

Pcos nemam (bar mislim da nemam) tak da nije to.

A gle možda jednostavno imam iscjedak zbog imele, bolove dolje možda imam jer mi se nešto spomrdalo , a ovulscije će biti kroz koji dan?
Budem vidjela...

----------


## AliceInChains

Beck, jesi li se keksala prije peaka? Mi smo prvi ciklus sa trakicama uspjeli. Par dana prije naznake peaka i kada su bile skoro iste jer nismo bili u mogucnosti tada keksati se s obzirom da sam bila na drugom mjestu. Upalilo iz prve! Prije trakica dva ciklusa jok.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Beck, a znaju one kroz ciklus tamniti pa svijetliti, tako da nastavi pratiti. Nadam se da nemas preslabu osjetljivost. 
Ja sam iskreno s tim trakicama imala faze kad bi me samo frustrirale, a realno one nista ne jamce, samo da je lh u tijelu porastao. Mislim da i dalje nisu priznate u medicini. Tako da koliko koristi toliko nekad i iznerviraju.

----------


## Beck

Pošto sam ja na putu nije ovaj ciklus pao keks još uvijek!
Zakazala sam termin za sutra ujutro za hopsanje  :Smile: 
Nakon toga svaki drugi dan -a cjelo vrijeme ću i piškati po trakicama pa da vidim što kažu.
Svaki put me sje..u poslovna putovanja!
Ja se nadam da ono nije bio peak, mislim si nemoguće!
A na netu sam našla slike od žena koji cjeli mjesec piškaju po tim trakicama pa gledam kako njima isto malo bude tamno pa svijetlo! Mene zbunio moj iscjedak i boluckanje ...
Hvala vam, vi ste me malo umirile jer sam paranoična i taman sam se uvjerila da po kalendaru ću ovaj tjedan pokriti O - zbog putovanja - i onda me trakice zeznu pa zabrijem da mi je O u tijeku :D

----------


## Himalaya

Iscjedak kod ovulacije je proziran i rastezljiv. Doslovno ga kao žvaku možeš rategnuti između prstiju. Bez mirisa i nije vodene teksture u smislu da će ti ostaviti mokar trag na gaćicama. Normalno je da ti trakica malo svijetla, malo tamna. Svima je tako. I ja sam često na poslovnom putu, ali te dane ne nosim trakice sa sobom jer ionako mi nemaju smisla osim ako neću hopsati s nekim strancem. Šalu na stranu... Ubedirana sam tada pa mi je lakše da ne znam što se događa. Pišnem kad se vratim i krenem u akciju.

----------


## Buncek

Meni je 1. dc, nisam se ni nadala jer nismo pokrili.

----------


## Beck

Uh Himalaya hvala na objašnjenju.
Sad pratim baš sve to prvi put... Prije mjesec dana bi rekla da imam ovulaciju zbog svega ovoga ali rto prevarila bi se.
Malo sam se preispitivala i googlala i može biti da me dolje boli zbog crijeva (da, izgleda da je moguće jer prwteći taj osjećaj i često odem na wc nakon toga) a iscjedak je kao što i ti kažeš tek vodenast a ne eggwhite.
Ja sad svaki dan pišam trakice da uopće naučim kako mi ide ciklus.i kad mi je O.
Jučer su opet bile jako svijetle tako da za sada još ništa.

I sad sam se sjetila da sam prošli mjesec mislila da smi pokrili O u ovom istom razdoblju zbog simptoma.
I onda negdje  22 DC sam imala 1 dan baš bolove dolje - za koje sam samu sebe uvjerila da su tu zbog trudnoće  :Smile: 
A sad kad razmišljam - možda je to bila O... I možda se cijeoo vrijeme u krivo vrijeme keksam jer nemam pojma kad mi je ustvari O.
Tak da pratim i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
12.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc +

Odbrojavalice

mareelica~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~16.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Jucer smo putovali nazad, nisam znala da mogu biti tako umorna i zeljna doma  :Smile:  Sutra ce mi se valjda javiti ginekologica ili joj popodne kucam na vrata  :Smile: 

Mi imamo srecu pa ne putujemo poslovno. Tako da smo svaki drugi dan od pocetka do kraja hopsali. Ako ima O nema greske. Zato mi je tako bio smijesan potpis Jagodice kad sam dosla  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Ja sam baš jako često na putovanju.
Nadam se da će O uskoro jer za 8 dana već idem na 3 dana put...(20.1.) I onda opet idem 27.1. na tjedan dana... uuuh
Tako da prizivam ovulaciju i slijedećih tjedan dana  :Smile: 

Mi smo malo lijeni za svaki drugi dan keks, priznajem iskreno divim vam se!
Tako sigurno ne budete fulali O!

----------


## Himalaya

Ja sam primjetila da mi obrazi gore za vrijeme ovulacije. Jednostavno se osjećam kao da imam temperaturu, a i libido mi poraste. Naravno, budem i tanka s živcima. Iscjedak i trakice samo potvrde moju sumnju. Međutim, zbog pcos često imam i anovulatorni ciklus. Najbolje je svaka dva dana jer tako je nećeš zaobići,a spermići se stignu obnoviti.

----------


## mareelica

Dobro jutro! :Grin: 
Ja ne znam šta je ovo, ali mene već tjedan dana grudi bole, a narasle su najmanje za broj! Jutros se probudim, a one bole za poluditi! Ne smijem ih dotaknuti. 
Nije mi jasno... Pogotovo da su tak narasle u drugom dijelu ciklusa. Shvatila bih da se ovo događa tik pred M... Ali trebam dobiti tek za 4-5 dana. A one bujaju zadnjih tjedan dana... inače nemam bolne grudi pred M i slično...

----------


## Himalaya

Mareelice, tko će ga više znat. Rekla si da ste bili prilično opušteni za blagdane  :Wink:  Pričekaj još par dana i pišni test.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mareelica, ne bi ti htjela davati lazne nade ali bolne grudi su obicno prvi znak. Iako ako je vec tjedan dana tako onda je nekako rano pocelo, ali drzim fige da nas i ti razveselis testom! 

Mi smo po pitanju pokrivanja iskusavali sve. I svaki dan, i svaki drugi, i po dva puta na dan peaka... Ko ce ga znati.

----------


## mareelica

Iskreno, čini mi se nemogućim da je ovo znak trudnoće jer je stvarno prerano počelo... Al one bujaju ko lude, poludile su   :Laughing:

----------


## character

> Dobro jutro!
> Ja ne znam šta je ovo, ali mene već tjedan dana grudi bole, a narasle su najmanje za broj! Jutros se probudim, a one bole za poluditi! Ne smijem ih dotaknuti. 
> Nije mi jasno... Pogotovo da su tak narasle u drugom dijelu ciklusa. Shvatila bih da se ovo događa tik pred M... Ali trebam dobiti tek za 4-5 dana. A one bujaju zadnjih tjedan dana... inače nemam bolne grudi pred M i slično...


Mene takvi bolovi u grudima uhvate tocno 10 dana prije M. Ko svicarski sat tocno. Ne mogu spavati na stomaku, moram paziti koji grudnjak itd

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Tako je i meni. Počnu me bolit par dana nakon ovulacije pa sve do M.

----------


## character

> Tako je i meni. Počnu me bolit par dana nakon ovulacije pa sve do M.


Bas gledam da sam 21.dc a grudi me bole užas od jucer...eto. nekad prije je bilo donji dio leđa 7 dana prije...al to je prestalo. Sad su  grudi

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
13.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc +

Odbrojavalice

mareelica~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~~17.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

Mareelice, držim fige. Meni su cice raspoloženja "ne diraj". Kad sam se vratila s puta, moji me stišću i grle, a meni cice pucaju  :Laughing: 
Zatvor je hvala bogu bio posljedica putovanja, ne trudnoće.  :Very Happy:  Inače sam baš super, osim što bi puno više odmarala nego prije i što piškim puno. 

Konačno sam dobila ginekologicu, no ona je otišla u mirovinu i sad su razbacani jer nemaju zamjenu nego formiraju tim. Kaže sestra da je najbolje da dođem za nekih 2,3 tjedna, kad mi bude 7+0/8+0. Štitnjaču ću provjeriti preko uputnice doktorice opće prakse pa načelno ni ne moram ranije kod ginekologice, ali mi se to čini tako dugo. Kad ste trudnice išle na prvi UZV? Ja sam prošli put išla na 6+4, imali smo jedno srčeko, drugo se nije čulo (na 9+1 nije ni bilo druge GV).. Sad opet razmišljam, bar da izvadim betu da se umirim dotad  :Smile:  Kad prestaje opasnost od biokemijske? Baš se grozim nje..  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Držim i ja fige za plusiće.  :Smile:  

Hulahop, ja sam išla isto tako u 6. tjednu prvi put. 
Ne znam točno kad prestaje opasnost od biokemijske, ali općenito rizik od pobačaja se smanjuje nakon prvog tromjesečja. 
Ja sam za svoju biokemijsku saznala par dana od pozitivnog testa. Vadila sam betu, bila je premala i odmah mi je rečeno da je to biokemijska. Nakon dan, dva počelo je i krvarenje.

----------


## hula.hop

> Držim i ja fige za plusiće.  
> 
> Hulahop, ja sam išla isto tako u 6. tjednu prvi put. 
> Ne znam točno kad prestaje opasnost od biokemijske, ali općenito rizik od pobačaja se smanjuje nakon prvog tromjesečja. 
> Ja sam za svoju biokemijsku saznala par dana od pozitivnog testa. Vadila sam betu, bila je premala i odmah mi je rečeno da je to biokemijska. Nakon dan, dva počelo je i krvarenje.


Znam to za prvo tromjesečje. To ću paničariti kad otpaničim biokemijsku.  :Laughing:  Noćas sam imala noću moru.  :kettlebell:  Čitala sam da je šansa za biokemijsku 50% i to je dok se trudnoća ne može utvrditi UZV, nakon toga je 15-20% do kraja 12 tt. Naravno, ako nemaš sreće dosta ti je i 0,01%, ali nekako bi lakše disala da prođe bar taj dio dok je moguća biokemijska. Znam da bi bilo najpametnije ne čitati, ali ebiga.. 
Odo ja sutra vaditi betu  :Very Happy:  Kako se vadi, svaka dva dana tri puta? Što kad je treći put subota, prebacim na ponedjeljak?

----------


## Riri92

> Odo ja sutra vaditi betu  Kako se vadi, svaka dva dana tri puta? Što kad je treći put subota, prebacim na ponedjeljak?


Da, svaka dva dana. Većinom se vadi tri puta, ali ja nisam ni išla taj treći sad u ovoj trudnoći. I da, možeš prebaciti na ponedjeljak u tom slučaju. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

> Da, svaka dva dana. Većinom se vadi tri puta, ali ja nisam ni išla taj treći sad u ovoj trudnoći. I da, možeš prebaciti na ponedjeljak u tom slučaju. Sretno!


Hvala ti Riri  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam isla na pregled sa 7+0 i imala srecu cuti srce, i plod je bio 1cm. A test sam prvi pisnula negdje 8dpo pa mi se cinilo ko da taj pregled cekam godinu dana. 

A da, ovo sa cicama moze otici u oba smjera. Sve su to isti simptomi, i nakon O i za trudnocu, doslovno isti. P
Meni je bilo sumnivo sto me sise nisu bolile jedan nego dva dana. Ali ja sam frik, nemojte pisati test 8dpo  :Laughing:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Danas mi je 17dc, inace sa duzim ciklusima (35-36 dana), jutros krenula s ovulacijskim trakicama i dobila praznog smajlija (digitalni clearblue), inace ovulacija 19.-21. dan. Sad otisla u wc i brišem krv nakon mokrenja. Nije tipicna menstruacija ali je sluzava krv. Je li netko od vas imao slicno ili da ocekujem M ujutro? 
Totalno razocarana....

----------


## hula.hop

> Danas mi je 17dc, inace sa duzim ciklusima (35-36 dana), jutros krenula s ovulacijskim trakicama i dobila praznog smajlija (digitalni clearblue), inace ovulacija 19.-21. dan. Sad otisla u wc i brišem krv nakon mokrenja. Nije tipicna menstruacija ali je sluzava krv. Je li netko od vas imao slicno ili da ocekujem M ujutro? 
> Totalno razocarana....


Jesi ikad imala tako kratak ciklus? Kakve su ti bile zadnje stvari? Koje boje ti je krv? U biti zelim te pitati, postoji li sansa da si trudna? 

Teoretski i za vrijeme O moze doci do malo krvi.. mozda ti je jucer bio LH vrsak, a danas O? Baci keks za svaki slucaj  :Smile:  ja nisam nikad imala krv za vrijeme O, ali sam citala na svetom guglu o tome  :Wink:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Prije godinu i pol sam imala 2 ciklusa od 17-21 dan. Zadnja menga 6 dana, od toga 4 dana obilna, al radila sam testove nema šanse da sam trudna, nažalost. Muž na putu, tek se preksutra vraća, taman smo mislili pokriti plodne dane kad se vrati.

----------


## hula.hop

> Prije godinu i pol sam imala 2 ciklusa od 17-21 dan. Zadnja menga 6 dana, od toga 4 dana obilna, al radila sam testove nema šanse da sam trudna, nažalost. Muž na putu, tek se preksutra vraća, taman smo mislili pokriti plodne dane kad se vrati.


Možda je onda opet kraći ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
14.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc +

Odbrojavalice

mareelica~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
*

----------


## hula.hop

Mareelice, kako ide?  :Smile:

----------


## mareelica

Hula.hop na stand by-u sam... grudi i dalje bole, meni su ciklusi inače 31-32 dana, tako da sad čekaaaaaam....

kako si ti? kako se osjećaš?

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula.hop na stand by-u sam... grudi i dalje bole, meni su ciklusi inače 31-32 dana, tako da sad čekaaaaaam....
> 
> kako si ti? kako se osjećaš?


Držim fige. Nestabilno  :Laughing:  Stalno mi se plače, umorna sam i preplašena kao grlica. ...i tako  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> Držim fige. Nestabilno [emoji38] Stalno mi se plače, umorna sam i preplašena kao grlica. ...i tako


Poslala sam ti dvje pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hula.hop polako... svi smo to prosli, majko mila, nikako dani proci do tog prvog pregleda hahahahaha uzas stvarno uzas. Jesi isla vaditi betu?

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula.hop polako... svi smo to prosli, majko mila, nikako dani proci do tog prvog pregleda hahahahaha uzas stvarno uzas. Jesi isla vaditi betu?


Jesam, prije posla, i betu i hormone štitnjače. ...i sad imam žgaravicu od nerviranja  :Laughing:  sutra mi dolaze rezultati na mejl  :gaah:

----------


## Himalaya

Hula.hop,  vjerujem da će sve biti ok. Javi kad dobiješ rezultate  :Heart: 
mareelice, kad će test?  :Very Happy:

----------


## mareelica

Hula.hop, znači hormoni rade?  :Grin:  vjerujem da si preplašena, samo polako, bit će sve ok  :grouphug: 

Himalaya, pričekat ću do petka, pa ću u petak ujutro napraviti test... Mislim si, ako ga ranije radim, a negativan je, onda ću se opet nadati, kao, možda sam ga prerano napravila itd... a ovako drito u glavu, ili jesam ili nisam  :Laughing:

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula.hop, znači hormoni rade?  vjerujem da si preplašena, samo polako, bit će sve ok 
> 
> Himalaya, pričekat ću do petka, pa ću u petak ujutro napraviti test... Mislim si, ako ga ranije radim, a negativan je, onda ću se opet nadati, kao, možda sam ga prerano napravila itd... a ovako drito u glavu, ili jesam ili nisam


Mareelica, tako si pametno strpljiva, posudiš mi malo toga?  :Smile:  

Mali dio mene umre sa svakim zaprimljenim mejlom, rezultati još nisu došli.  :Grin:

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
15.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc +
mareelica~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Himalaya

Mareelice, tako i ja razmišljam. Drito u glavu i znaš na čemu si. 
Hula.hop, samo polako. Bit će sve ok! Dobro se osjećaš i to je ono bitno  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Rješila sam enigmu svoje ovulacije i trakica!
4-5 dana sam imala grčeve dolje, dosta jake + vodenasti iscjedak.
Jučer od jutra su trakice fino krenule tamniti.
Jutros je bila akcija + definitivno pik na trakicama (bila je testna jača od kontrolne!)
Probamo još sutra ujutro pokriti da budemo sigurni i preostaje onda čekanje.
Mislim da neće više vidi baš akcije ovaj mjesec jer iskreno nemam snage više, treba mi predah  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Hahaha, Beck, to zvuči baš pokriveno!  :Wink:  Nakon toga, zasluženi odmor! Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Beck, sjedi 5!

----------


## hula.hop

Beta je 4456,0, sretna sam jer je visoka, samo se nadam da nije previsoka  :Very Happy:  TSH mi je 4,28 pa idem to malo iskontrolirati ujutro i opet vaditi betu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Beck

Hula hop bravooo, zvuči dobro!
A TSH i inače imaš povišen ili je to novo?
Mojoj sestri se bio blago povisio u trudnoći - ali kad je rodila se sve unormalilo (tj sad je blizu gornje granice)...
Pa vidi kaj će ti reć, javi ishod!

----------


## Riri92

Bravo Hulahop, čestitam!  :Heart:  
Koji ti je dpo danas?

----------


## hula.hop

U prošloj trudnoći je u 6tt bio 3,98, ali je moj privatni gin rekao da su to američke gluposti i da to nije visok TSH. Kad sam otvarala BO nakon spontanog mi je soc. gin rekla da je to bio previsok TSH i da je možda do spontanog došlo do toga. Tri mjeseca poslije mi je pao na 2,5, sad je 4,28. Na nuklearnoj su mi rekli da trudnice ne smiju imati iznad 2,5 i da će mi dati malu dozu Euthyroxa. 

Pa danas mi je 5+2 po zadnjoj menstruaciji, a zbilja nemam pojma kad mi je bila O. Naručila sam ovulacijske trakice pred Novu godinu jer sam bila frustrirana jer je nisam osjetila (kad se keksaš svaki drugi dan sluz je uvijek rastezljiva, a prošli mjesec nisam osjetila nikakva probadanja, odnosno osjetila sam ih više puta  :Very Happy: ). Nikad mi ciklus nije bio kraći od 28 dana pa računam da mi je danas maksimalno 22 dan nakon ovulacije (jučer 21). Po tome je viša beta nego što je prosjek. Gugl kaže da je prosjek 1028. Ali gugl kaže da je sve to okvirno i da se ne stresiram.  :Smile:  Danas biram biti mirna, sutra ću paničariti da li se pravilnu dupla.  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Ma nema razloga za paniku. Moja je bila puno veća od prosjeka, pa ginekolog nije ni prokomentirao ništa dok ja nisam pitala.. A i tad nije imao baš nekih komentara.  :lool:

----------


## hula.hop

> Ma nema razloga za paniku. Moja je bila puno veća od prosjeka, pa ginekolog nije ni prokomentirao ništa dok ja nisam pitala.. A i tad nije imao baš nekih komentara.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Ma samo ti sutra vidi to za tsh... beta je bitna da se dupla  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ma samo ti sutra vidi to za tsh... beta je bitna da se dupla


Beta nakon 1000 vise ne dupla se svakih 48sati

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Beta nakon 1000 vise ne dupla se svakih 48sati
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, citam sad da se nakon 1200 duplira svakih 72-96 sati. Dakle, nadam se rastu od bar 50%..

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
16.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc +
mareelica~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

Mareelice, još malo strpljenja, ja sam nestrpljiva za tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## hula.hop

Vadila sam betu, TSH su me poslali još jednom vaditi jer im je čudno da je tako brzo narastao i vadila sam ga prekjučer privatno pa da budemo sigurni (da bude testirano laboratorijem bolnice). Što ga mogu šetati, ruke su mi izbodene, a još nije ni počelo  :Smile:  Fizički se osjećam super, mali umor, nizak tlak, piškenje, ostalo je sve baš za pet. Psihički kako koju minutu.  :Very Happy:  Baš me unazadio spontani. Kako je moja gin otišla u mirovinu i još nemaju zamjenu, idem popodne još moliti sestrinu ginekologicu da me primi, iako je krcata, ako ne, privatno ću pratiti trudnoću. Držim fige sebi i svima vama da dođete da skupa paničarimo  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

U kojem so gradu hula hop? 
Evo ja vodim trudnocu privatno i odusevljena sam. Najvise jer mogu kontaktirati gin kad god mi treba

----------


## hula.hop

U Rijeci. Vodila sam i prvu privatno pa se nisam usrećila.  :Sad:  Ali da, komunikacija i naručivanje su neusporedivo brži i lakši privatno. Gdje si ti, u nekoj od specijalnih bolnica ili samo privatna ordinacija?

----------


## justme409

Privatna ordinacija. I iskreno... ja mislim da oni ne mogu puno tu u pocetku. A i kasnije mogu pokusavati. Ako je zapisano da ce se roditi roditi ce se, ako ne... moze doktor biti najbolji na svijetu... tako da najbolje naci nekog s kojim ti je ugodno

----------


## Himalaya

Gdje si vodila prvu trudnoću? Ja sam dobila sve pohvale za dr. Salamon u Opatiji. Vodila je trudnoću nekolicini poznanica i prijateljica i sve su redom oduševljene. Što se tiče socijalnog, ja sam zadovoljna sa svojim, ali se strahovito puno čeka. Za to nije kriv on već sustav koji to dopušta. Ja bih na tvome mjestu nazvala HZZO i pitala ih tko od socijalnih ginekologa prima nove pacijentice. Napomeni da ti je hitno i da si trudna.

----------


## hula.hop

Evo bas cekam kod Prpić Grišković, bila sam kod sestre, sad idem kod doktorice na razgovor. Vodila je obje trudnoce moje starije sestre i odusevljena je s njom. Samo sat vremena sam cekala samo sestru, ne znam koliko cu jos doktoricu. Razmazila sam se privatno  :Smile:  
Guglala sam Salamona, mlada sestra, doktorica inace, kaze da je Finderle najbolji u KBCu. Sad se odmah dvoumim ici tamo, a jos ni ne znam hoce me Prpićka uzeti. 
Sto se tiče moci doktora u prvom tromjesecju ne znam sto reci. Shvacam da je vecina spontanih rezultat genetskih gresaka... Ali postoji preporucene pretrage kojima se mogu sprijeciti i neki cimbenici na koje se da utjecati (npr. u mom slucaju stitnjaca). Moj bivsi ginekolog ima stav sto prezivi do 12 tt prezivi, sto ne, ne i ne radi bas nikakvu pretragu do tada. Jedna GV nije nikad imala otkucaje i vjerujem da je tu bilo rijec o genetici, ali ovaj koji je stao u 10tt... moze biti svasta... ne mogu ja to sad znati i glupa je moja gin koja je kategoricki kad sam otvarala bolovanje se sablaznila nad tim TSH i rekla to je bilo zato. Kad mi je vidjela facu se malo povukla.. u svakom slucaju ako svi specijalisti endokrinologije daju preporuku da se TSH vadi i da bude ispod 2.5, valjda bi se toga trebalo pridrzavati..

----------


## justme409

Ja sam imala tsh mislim oko 5 ili 6 prije spontanog. I isla sam odmah na terapiju. I nebitno. Kad sam dosla kod doktora za stitnjacu kasnije reko mi je da to nije uzrok. 

Slazem se da je bolje puhati na hladno, da me nebi krivo shvatili. Ja sam u 6 tt vadila tah sama i bio je 2.76 i plakala sam ko kisna godina hahaha

----------


## Himalaya

Prpićka je vodila trudnoću bratove žene. Imala je velike komplikacije u trudnoći i jako je bila zadovoljna s doktoricom. Da, kažu da je Finderle super. Ajde javi kako ti je prošlo! Doktori lupetaju bezveze, a da ni ne znaju što lupetaju. Meni su ginekolog i doktorica opće m. rekli da mi je sve ok s hormonima jer su u referentnim vrijednostima. Tek je MPO doktorica rekla da hormoni ukazuju na PCOS.

----------


## hula.hop

Dobila termin, za 7 dana, odmah ujutro.  :Very Happy: 

Jako, jako draga žena. Predstavila se, saslušala me, nasmijana, ostavit ću Salamona ipak zasad  :Wink: . Za TSH kaže sutra odmah uzeti terapiju, zanimaju je nalazi o onoj mutaciji o kojoj sam neki dan pričala, da joj to obavezno donesem, čak se ni ja nisam toga sjetila. Zasad se osjećam sigurno i ugodno kod nje i to je baš lijepo.  :Smile:  

Himalaya, meni je ovaj privatni bivši gin odmah rekao da ta inverzija ukazuje na PCOS, ali su me na humanoj sprašili doma (doduše ja sam stvarno odmah, po njegovoj preporuci otišla kod njih, tek smo dva mjeseca pokušavali). Rekle su mi da se vratim za 4 mj, ako ne uspijemo, sa AMH, zato mi je bilo čudno da tebe nisu poslali na provjeru tog hormona. Meni je nakraju AMH na donjoj granici "zadovoljavajućeg". Mislila sam da nakon toliko godina pilula imam jajašaca na bacanje  :Razz:

----------


## Himalaya

Baš super da ti je "sjela"! Bit će to sve ok!  :Heart: 

Da, ja sam za amh naučila na forumu. Krajem mjeseca idem u riječki podrum pa ću pitati doktoricu za amh.

----------


## hula.hop

> Baš super da ti je "sjela"! Bit će to sve ok! 
> 
> Da, ja sam za amh naučila na forumu. Krajem mjeseca idem u riječki podrum pa ću pitati doktoricu za amh.


Sretno!  :Heart:  Tamo su svi dragi, ali želim ti da čim prije odeš ća.  :Wink:

----------


## YOYo12

Citam vas i vjerovali ili ne, u prvoj trudnoci mi je TSH bio 2.6 na nekom nalazu i odmah me je poslala doktoru za stitnjacu da on da svoje misljenje. Na kraju stitnjaca je bila OK, samo je ureaplasma uradila svoje u 20tt. Vjestica

----------


## ljube555

Hula hop, draga !!! Ubaci me natrag na listu... vracam se... 29dc danas

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

Hej  :Smile:  
I ja bih na listu. 14DC 
Ja sam bila ovdje prosle godine i sve razmisljamo bi li ne bi li. Mislim da cemo od iduceg ciklusa pokusati, ali neka odbrojavanje pocne  :Smile:  
Ovo sad nam je zadnja sansa za jos jedno zlato jer imamo vec podosta godina. Imam kcer od 10 sina od 8 godina.
Pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
17.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc +
mareelica~~~~~~~~~31.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

Dobro došle nazad Ljube i Calista! Želim vam plusiće čim prije! Calista, pišem danas 14.dc jer si pisala u ranojutarnjim satima pa me ispravi ako je 15.dc  :Smile:  

Mareelice, neozbiljna si s tim strpljenjem?  :Wink:

----------


## hula.hop

Što se mene tiče, jučerašnji TSH je puno normalniji, 3.3, ali opreza radi, zbog nedavnog spontanog, dala mi je najmanju dozu terapije i kontrola za 4 tjedna. Jooooš samo da se beta lijepo povećava i obećajem neću paničarti do utorka, možda i duže!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> *Lista za
> 17.01.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc +
> mareelica~~~~~~~~~31.dc
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
> ...


Hvala draga!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Srce mi je iskočilo i vratilo se dok sam otvarala nalaz  :Very Happy:  

Beta je nakon 48 sati 7782 (bila je 4456), po kalkulatoru to znači da je dupliranje na 59 sati, što je super jer po guglu dupliranje nakon vrijednosti bete od 1200 je svakih 72-96 sati. 

Odbacujem sve panične misli do srijede i nadam se srčeku! 

Nadam se i kojem plusiću više dotad!  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Srce mi je iskočilo i vratilo se dok sam otvarala nalaz  
> 
> Beta je nakon 48 sati 7782 (bila je 4456), po kalkulatoru to znači da je dupliranje na 59 sati, što je super jer po guglu dupliranje nakon vrijednosti bete od 1200 je svakih 72-96 sati. 
> 
> Odbacujem sve panične misli do srijede i nadam se srčeku! 
> 
> Nadam se i kojem plusiću više dotad!


Perfektno[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hula hop to je to!!!! Bravoooo. Moja je beta bila dosa manja tih dana ja mislim. Drzim fige da vidis odmah srce i sve

----------


## Calista

Hvala vam cure! Da, danas mi je 14DC - kod mene je -7h od ZG vremenske zone.
Cestitam Hula.Hop!

----------


## Pikulica1985

Pozdrav  :Smile: 
Čestitam hula.hop ❤️❤️❤️
Moje ovulacijsko krvarenje je prestalo, kupila sam clearblue ovulacijski test i straßno me živcira, 4 dana zaredom mi pokazuje

----------


## Pikulica1985

Pozdrav  :Smile: 
Čestitam hula.hop ❤️❤️❤️
Moje ovulacijsko krvarenje je prestalo, kupila sam clearblue ovulacijski test i straßno me živcira, 4 dana zaredom mi pokazuje

----------


## Pikulica1985

Nikako mi ne želi proći cijela poruka  :Sad:

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Pozdrav 
> Čestitam hula.hop ❤️❤️❤️
> Moje ovulacijsko krvarenje je prestalo, kupila sam clearblue ovulacijski test i straßno me živcira, 4 dana zaredom mi pokazuje


 :Smile:  a u uputama stoji da pokazuje 2 najplodnija dana. Uspjeli smo pokriti 2 od 4 dana. Je li netko imao slican slucaj s clearblue?

----------


## JelenaR

Hallo curke ima li vas,,jeste zive kako ste,ima li kod vas virusa,gripe??

----------


## ljube555

> Hallo curke ima li vas,,jeste zive kako ste,ima li kod vas virusa,gripe??


Kod mene jedan mali bio bolesni tjedan dan a danas zakurio drugi 39... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
18.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +
mareelica~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

Pikulice, ja sam ovulacijske testove koristila samo jednom u zivitu i to one trakice s ebaya, tako da pojma nemam.  

JelenaR, bjezim od svih i svega sto makar kihne  :Very Happy:  Ima li smisla poslati sad muza da se cjepi za gripu? Ja mislim na godisnji+bolovanje do 13tt ako sve bude ok u srijedu na pregledu (i nakon njega) pa cu biti izolirana od svega zaraznog.  :Smile:  

Gdje je Mareelica? Ljube, si radila testic? Pearl, Yoyo, Character, koliki su ciklusi? Jeste strpljive ili?  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za
> 18.01.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +
> mareelica~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
> ...


Nista ne radim draga vise... odustala sam od testova... mislim da cu sutra dobiti posto nekako krenuli blagi grcevi.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Odlucila sam bar ja, jos samo muza nagovoriti da ako dobijem ovi dane  , da dogovorim se privat na inseminaciju... tu kod nas u vz.dosta jeftino mogu reci iako sve izracunam ukupno... pa bi probala jos to i to bi bilo zadnje.....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Lista za
> 18.01.2020.
> 
> (Ne) čekalice
> 
> hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +
> mareelica~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
> Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
> ...


Blago tebi,meni su za blagdane bili svekar i svekriva,pa su donjeli gripu,sad su oni otisli,a ja nemogu da se pokrenem,covjece neznam kakva je to gripa pa sve zivo boli...valjda bude prosla ubrzo,da se bacim u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## character

Preksinoc su mi krenuli grcevi  ocekujem M svaki čas. Inace ciklusi 28 dana..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Preksinoc su mi krenuli grcevi  ocekujem M svaki čas. Inace ciklusi 28 dana..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I kod mene krenuli grcevi jucer vecer i jos nista... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## character

> I kod mene krenuli grcevi jucer vecer i jos nista... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Cak sam u petak vecer uzela paracetamol, bas su me leđa zabolila, donji dio komplet i noge. Jucer nista, malo mozda neka mucnina al to je standardno za mene prije nego sto trebam dobiti. Što ja kazem, mrcvari me lagano 3 dana.  Realno, nisam nista ovaj mjesec ocekivati. Svekrva je isla u zavrsni stadij Alzheimera koji moze doduse trajati i par godina al je jako tesko tako da muzu nije ni docega, a ne do mene. A kako nam je psihicko stanje vj ne bi ni uspjeli i da se trudimo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

1dc....tako sam tuzna....

----------


## ljube555

> 1dc....tako sam tuzna....


Vjerujem ti[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Cak sam u petak vecer uzela paracetamol, bas su me leđa zabolila, donji dio komplet i noge. Jucer nista, malo mozda neka mucnina al to je standardno za mene prije nego sto trebam dobiti. Što ja kazem, mrcvari me lagano 3 dana.  Realno, nisam nista ovaj mjesec ocekivati. Svekrva je isla u zavrsni stadij Alzheimera koji moze doduse trajati i par godina al je jako tesko tako da muzu nije ni docega, a ne do mene. A kako nam je psihicko stanje vj ne bi ni uspjeli i da se trudimo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I mene kriza bila bolna ujutro a sada popustilo hvala bogu i grcevi malo popustili...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene stvarno ovaj ciklus oduzilo se... pa tako dug nije bio ni nakon kiretaze... na uzv 20dc O bila a sada mozda bas taj 20dc bila ta O... tko ce ga znati... jos cekamo i ne cekamo M... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

Kod mene ovulacija ostala nepokrivena...muz se prestrasio.

----------


## ljube555

Pocela sam smedariti... sutra pisiti 1dc... necu reci da sam tuzna posto vise nemam ni rijeci za to...[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jutro... 

1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mareelica

Dobro jutro... evo i mene, nikako da se javim... zadnjih par dana kaos, i još k tome i viroza... ufff... uglavnom, ni od mene ništa ovaj mjesec... prijavljujem 2.dc...

----------


## Himalaya

Calista,  :Laughing: 
Ljube,  :grouphug: 
Mareelica,  :Heart:

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
20.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc*

Drage cure, jako mi je žao.  :Sad:  
Character, Jelena, nadam se da će viroze i nedaće brzo proći... Svima se nadam brzim plusićima i sreći.

----------


## YOYo12

Ja sam jos na cekanju, danas reda radi ako se sjetim kupim test i odradim. Ali imam sve simptome kao da ce uskoro vjestica doci. Idemo hrabro u novi ciklus, ako opet bude corak, onda ukljucujemo i pretrage i sta god ostalo bude trebalo. 

Zene drage drzite se ja nekako mislim da ce svaka svoj + docekati pa na bilo koji nacin  :Smile:

----------


## character

Ja jos nisam, a tupi bolovi i dalje tu

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
21.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc


Yoyo, Character, držimo fige i dalje  :Smile:  

Ja sam sutra ujutro na pregledu... Ako bude sve ok, nadam se novom odbrojavanju!  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Helou! Pratim vas iz prikrajka. 

Curke kojima je stigla vjestica, zao mi je!  :grouphug:  
Drzite se i budite hrabre!

Vama koje se neckate oko testa, cekamo izvjestaj  :Grin:  i svu srecu vam zelim da vidite plusice!! 

Hula hop, sretno sutra. Drzim fige da cujes srceko, ali ako jos i ne cujes ne brini! Neki ne cuju skroz tamo do 8-9tt.

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula hop, sretno sutra. Drzim fige da cujes srceko, ali ako jos i ne cujes ne brini! Neki ne cuju skroz tamo do 8-9tt.


Ne obećajem, ali ću se potruditi! Lagana anksioznost se već stvara. Mantram sama sebi, samo pozitivno!  :Wink:

----------


## Himalaya

Hula.hop sretno  :Heart:  
Ako bude novo odbrojavanje ja bih vrlo rado preuzela listu  :Laughing:  Vidim da je to dovoljno za zatrudnit haha

----------


## hula.hop

> Hula.hop sretno  
> Ako bude novo odbrojavanje ja bih vrlo rado preuzela listu  Vidim da je to dovoljno za zatrudnit haha


Hahaha, dogovor!  :Wink:  Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## character

Ima li tko iskustan da mu posaljem sliku testa. U soku sam i ne znam je li ili ne pozitivan

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Ima li tko iskustan da mu posaljem sliku testa. U soku sam i ne znam je li ili ne pozitivan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ooooh!!  :Very Happy:  Ako išta vidiš, pozitivan je!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Character, salji slobodno!

----------


## character

> Ooooh!!  Ako išta vidiš, pozitivan je!


Ali bole me leđa kao da trebam dobiti.. vidim puno pa me buni

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Jeste dobile slike vi aktivne

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Character, je jako trudna! Puno više nego ja kad sam prvi put piškila na test!  :Laughing: 

Grčevi, bolovi u donjim leđima.. sve su to simptomi i trudnoće!  :Heart: 

Ja sam odgovorila  :Smile:

----------


## character

> Character, je jako trudna! Puno više nego ja kad sam prvi put piškila na test! [emoji38]
> 
> Grčevi, bolovi u donjim leđima.. sve su to simptomi i trudnoće! [emoji813]
> 
> Ja sam odgovorila


Srce ce me ostaviti. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Character,,ajde daj nam slikicu,duuugo nije bilo plusica....meni je danaas O..a sreca m je kuci pa je danas akcija :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## character

> Character,,ajde daj nam slikicu,duuugo nije bilo plusica....meni je danaas O..a sreca m je kuci pa je danas akcija


Poslano [emoji173] odoh skoknuti po clearblue digitalni test. Ne mogu vjerovati 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Poslano [emoji173] odoh skoknuti po clearblue digitalni test. Ne mogu vjerovati 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ja nisam dobila slikicu... daj salji[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Poslano [emoji173] odoh skoknuti po clearblue digitalni test. Ne mogu vjerovati 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Jesam pojavila se slika.... cestitam draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Srce ce me ostaviti. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Drži se!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  Plače mi se od dragosti, ti hormoni!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Himalaya

Pa bravo character!  :Heart:  Tako to ide!

----------


## character

Clearblur digital test uraden upravo sad pokazuje + i 2-3 tjedna...ne mogu docekati da dođem sa posla i da kazem mužu

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Character, pa divne vijesti! Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Kako možeš uopće biti na poslu? Ja bih nešto izmislila i cerekala se do doma. Čestitam! Nisi li rekla da niste baš pokrili ovaj ciklus? Hahah  :Laughing:

----------


## Beck

Character čestitaaam  :Smile: ))

----------


## character

> Kako možeš uopće biti na poslu? Ja bih nešto izmislila i cerekala se do doma. Čestitam! Nisi li rekla da niste baš pokrili ovaj ciklus? Hahah [emoji38]


Imam sama svoj ured i zatvorila sam se i pravim se nevidljiva i nista ne radim i cekam kad ce proci vrijeme da idem doma. Ne mogu mailove citati, nista.
Nikad manje al ocigledno dobitno. Bila sam taj period uuuuzasno bolesna, upala grla i nisam htjela antibiotike kao da sam znala

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Ljudi al mene boli sve identično menstruaciji. Upravo sam skinula ulozak koji nosam jos od bolova u petak (ne isti naravno hahaha) [emoji23] malo mi se samo vise spava, to primjecujem. Grudi isto kao menstruacija. Mucninu sam imala isto kao kad trebam dobiti taj dan, tko to ima, znat ce o cemu pricam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Hvala, hvala vam svima...
Ovo je doslovno čudo u ovim teskim vremenima kakve prozivljava moja obitelj. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Ljudi al mene boli sve identično menstruaciji. Upravo sam skinula ulozak koji nosam jos od bolova u petak (ne isti naravno hahaha) [emoji23] malo mi se samo vise spava, to primjecujem. Grudi isto kao menstruacija. Mucninu sam imala isto kao kad trebam dobiti taj dan, tko to ima, znat ce o cemu pricam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Koliko je lakše čitati kad je netko paničan, nego biti u panici. Ovako vidim kako to sve bezazleno izgleda  :Smile:  Samo nemoj ići vaditi betu! Ostarila sam 5 godina radi te bete.  :Laughing:  

Uživaj s mužem danas u sreći. Joooj!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Imaš puno iskustva žena na forumu koje su napisale da su danima nosile uloške jer su "čekale svaki čas". Kod nekih žena je očito isto kao da ćeš dobiti menstruaciju. Uživaj jer je jedan duži period nećeš dobiti!  :grouphug:

----------


## character

> Koliko je lakše čitati kad je netko paničan, nego biti u panici. Ovako vidim kako to sve bezazleno izgleda  Samo nemoj ići vaditi betu! Ostarila sam 5 godina radi te bete. [emoji38]  
> 
> Uživaj s mužem danas u sreći. Joooj! [emoji813]


Susjeda mi je ginekolog pa cu je ujutro zovnuti i sve po njenim uputama. Sve me strah da ne dobijem pa da ovo ne bude biokemijska

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Prvi simptomi trudnoće i pms su stvarno jako jako slična stvar.  :Smile:  

I kod mene je bilo sve isto.. Najočitiji simptom mi je bio totalno debilan, jela sam kebabe tih dana. Inače mrzim kebab, gadi mi se. Brzo mi se počeo opet gaditi, ali tih prvih dana sam ih otimala od muža.  :lool:

----------


## hula.hop

> Susjeda mi je ginekolog pa cu je ujutro zovnuti i sve po njenim uputama. Sve me strah da ne dobijem pa da ovo ne bude biokemijska
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Prenesi mi odmah sve upute.  :Very Happy:  I ja sam se toga jako bojala, zato sam i išla vaditi betu... Ako sam dobro shvatila, danas su ti tek izostale stvari, a digitalni test ti pokazuje 2-3 tjedna trudnoće (i to s dnevnim, ne jutarnjim urinom) - po tome, onako laički, mi se čini da ipak imaš dosta visoku razinu hcg-a zasad... Razumijem paniku, ali zasad možeš samo pozitivno. Želim ti čim više radosti radi plusića i čim manje strahova. Čudo ne pita kad će doći  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Character cestitam od srca! Cuj ona ne zna dal je pozitivan a test vriiiiiiisti hahaha!  :Laughing:   :Heart: 
Jel tebi to i menga kasni vec kad baca 2-3 tjedna?
Kaj se tice tog osjecaja ko da menga dolazi, i u pms-u i u ranoj trudnoci porastu isti hormoni. Samo kad nije doslo do oplodnje onda naglo nestanu i krene krvarenje. Simptomi dapace i moraju biti isti samo sto je to jako zbunjujuce! Kad smo kod zbunjujuceg, dobrodosla! Bit ce ti sad veselo do pregleda haha. Probaj si sto vise ponavljati da je endorfin (hormon srece) dobar za trudnocu i sto manje negativno. 

I ja sam bila prehladena kad smo bebu sklepali haha! 
Ali znala sam biti i prije, pa nista. Da ne bi sad vi ostale hodale s mokrom kosom okolo!  :Grin:

----------


## YOYo12

Cestitam character zelim sve najljepse.
Meni pisite 1dc

----------


## character

> Prenesi mi odmah sve upute.  I ja sam se toga jako bojala, zato sam i išla vaditi betu... Ako sam dobro shvatila, danas su ti tek izostale stvari, a digitalni test ti pokazuje 2-3 tjedna trudnoće (i to s dnevnim, ne jutarnjim urinom) - po tome, onako laički, mi se čini da ipak imaš dosta visoku razinu hcg-a zasad... Razumijem paniku, ali zasad možeš samo pozitivno. Želim ti čim više radosti radi plusića i čim manje strahova. Čudo ne pita kad će doći


Na danasnji dan bi trebala doci M, test je rađen sa podnevnim urinom i pokazuje 2-3 tjedna. Meni je isto cudno malo moram priznati. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Zadnja menstruacija bila 24.12.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Zadnja menstruacija bila 24.12.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Mi smo razlike cca 14 dana. Meni ciklus traje od 28 do 35 dana, radila sam digitalni test na 29 dan i pokazao mi je 1-2 tjedna trudnoce. A beta mi je 34-36 dc bila dosta visa od prosjecne. Mislim da zasad nemas brige.  :Smile:  Koliko sam ja guglala, rizik za biokemijsku postoji dok se trudnoca ne moze UZV potvrditi, a to je cca do kraja 5 tt (tebi cca jos 6 dana). No, to je samo statistika, tako je glupo s njom se plasiti ili tjesiti. Stvarno ne znam zasto sve moram guglati. To je bolest.  :Very Happy:  Uzivaj u veseloj vijesti s muzem, zovi ginekologicu, odmaraj i pomalo. Sad je sve korak po korak.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vjerojatno ti je bila ranije ovulacija. Evo ja sam nasla sliku testa i 22 dana nakon zadnje menge mi je bacalo 1-2. Pa cak i logicno da tebi baca 2-3 posto je proslo 28 dana. Koji god urin da koristis isto ce ti biti, ja sam vecinu svojih testova piskila posljepodne. Ovulacije su mi bile negdje izmedu 10 i 12dc.
Ma ajde super da se vidi tako lijepo!

----------


## character

Jedna anegdota od danas. Dajem ja muzu upakirane testove u kutijicu od lancica. Gelda pa mu nije jasno. Pa kad sam mu objasnila, pita "ovo 2-3 znaci dvoje do troje djece, jel?" [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mareelica

ajme character  :Very Happy: 
čestitaaaaam  :grouphug:

----------


## hula.hop

> Jedna anegdota od danas. Dajem ja muzu upakirane testove u kutijicu od lancica. Gelda pa mu nije jasno. Pa kad sam mu objasnila, pita "ovo 2-3 znaci dvoje do troje djece, jel?" [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hahaha, odlicno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Himalaya

Hula.hop sretno danas na pregledu!  :grouphug: 
Character, joj ti muški. Nekad im stvarno treba crtat, a i kad "nacrtaš", opet im nije sve jasno.

----------


## hula.hop

*Lista za
22.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc  + 
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~31.dc  + 
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*


Character, kako si?  :Smile:  Pearl, hoćemo još tebe pričekati pa idemo na novo odbrojavanje? Himalaya spremno čeka!  :Smile: 

Mi imamo srčeko, 2.8mm, odgovara 5+6, po ZM je 6+2. Jedna od onih mojih mutacija (PAI) joj je sumnjiva pa me poslala na provjeru za uzimanje antikoagularne terapije, naručila sam se za ponedjeljak. Inače sve rutinski i u redu, za 3 tjedna je kontrola.  :Smile:  Od sutra sam na bolovanju do kraja 12 tt pa se veselim da ću se odmoriti koliko me traži, a i mučnine su lagano krenule...

----------


## character

Ja sam odlicno, "menstrualni bolovi" prestali, jako se osj1ecam naduto, zapusem se strasno a inace super kondiciju imam sa svojih 49 kg. Pospana i dalje. Zbunjena uglavnom. Koncentracije nemam nikako, mucnine nemam, mozda mozda nesto blago ujutro al skoro pa i neprimjetno

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

Hula.hop, nakon koliko si ti zvala svoju ginekologinju? Ne znam jel mi rano?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

Pa zvala sam odmah  :Smile:  ali je otišla u mirovinu i nije se javljala, a ja sam bila na skijanju. Kad sam se vratila sam tražila zamjenu, našla je prošlu srijedu (5+2) i danas obavila prvi pregled (6+2). Možeš je zvati već sad, ona će te ionako naručiti kako te misli naručiti. Različite su prakse ginekologa kad bi bilo pametno na prvi pregled, najkasnije do 10 tt. Mislim da malo ranije naruče cure koje su imale spontani ranije, čini mi se tako po mojim poznatima. Realno, ako imaš strpljenja, najbolje je pričekati 7tt, tada bi trebalo biti srčane akcije, sve ranije je igra živcima. Doduše, meni je igra živcima i čekanje  :Smile:  Nazovi i javi  :Smile:

----------


## character

Nazvat cu danas ili sutra. Ja sa 4+1 i sve mi nevjerovatno zvuci pa kontam mozda bolje pricekati jos malo.
Jel spominjao netko ono ovdje da ima kao simptopm trudnoce vjetorove??? Hahahahaah

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Mislim da je netko napisao da su vjetrovi dosta gadni u trudnoći haha 
Bravo cure! Hula.hop  :Heart:  
Ja sam u niskom startu haha

----------


## character

> Mislim da je netko napisao da su vjetrovi dosta gadni u trudnoći haha 
> Bravo cure! Hula.hop [emoji813] 
> Ja sam u niskom startu haha


Bome jesu [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Drz' se himalaya

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hula.hop

> Bome jesu [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Drz' se himalaya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Jesu, pisale su cure  :Very Happy:  Meni je i bilo toga, ali sad se smirilo. Žderala sam ciklu pa uglavnom to povezujem s tim. Sad su mi glavni simptomi i dalje stalno piškenje, umor sve jači, nizak tlak i mučnine. Mučnine nisu još na stadiju da mi se gadi sva hrana, samo neka (mljeveno i sl.), ali ujutro i kad pojedem mi bude baš baš zlo i više manje konstantno blaga slabost. A ovaj tjedan kreću ti ne baš divni dijelovi trudnoće. Neka, izdržat ćemo, samo neka se bebe drži!  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hula Hop, super da ste srceko culi! E bas mi je drago! Sad malo opustenije dalje?

O da, vjetrovi! Nisu konstantni ali imat ces dana kad neces ici u javnost haha! 

Sretno svima!! Himalaya, priprema pozor haha!

----------


## Andydea123

> Hula.hop sretno  
> Ako bude novo odbrojavanje ja bih vrlo rado preuzela listu  Vidim da je to dovoljno za zatrudnit haha


 :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Aaaa cestitam na plusicu i cestitam na srceku. To je to. Krenulo ♡

Character i ja sam bila.bolesna u ciklusu dobitnom. Ali sto kaze jagodica, i prije sam znala pa... nemojte riskirati upalu namjerno da nebi bilo cuda. 
I da, vjetrovi.... uf kad se sjetim. Sreca prestali su nakon par tjedana jer bi me zabranili ko i plastiku. Mislim da sam barem jednu ozonsku rupicu ja uzrokovala, a da ne spominjem da bi me hitler sigurno dobro placao. Znaci meni je vilo muka od same sebe. Ne znam kako se odjednom moglo toliko nesto promjeniti i da sam takav smrad.mogla proizvesti. U soku sam jos uvijek. 
P.s. kad bi me muz pitao jesam li normalna (?!!!) Da cu ga ubiti okrivila bi njega jer je to i njegovo djete i to su sigurno njegov dio gena. Slobodno iskoristi ako budes u teskim pozicijama.

----------


## Andydea123

> Srce ce me ostaviti. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cestitaaaam! Sad ponovno dvostruko odbrojavanje. Krenulo pozitivno u zadnje vrijeme,neka! :Naklon:  :Klap:  :grouphug:

----------


## Buncek

> Jedna anegdota od danas. Dajem ja muzu upakirane testove u kutijicu od lancica. Gelda pa mu nije jasno. Pa kad sam mu objasnila, pita "ovo 2-3 znaci dvoje do troje djece, jel?" [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Malo se stiltal. :D Čestitam! Mene ni u prvoj, ni u drugoj trudnoci nisu mucili vjetrovi i nisam bila bolesna. Tesko je biti bolestan po ljeti.  :Smile:

----------


## character

Danas sam 4+2 po zadnjoj menstruaciji. Jos ne vjerujem. Mirisi su mi preintezivni. Kuham grah jucer, uzas, sve smrdi, dinstani luk, suho meso...jedem bananu jutros na silu, a najrade bi je povratila.
Jedva cekam pregled. Ja vam imam gen za blizance [emoji16] baka (mamina mama) je rodila jednojajcane blizance, 1. Rođaka (mamine sestre mala) pa mi se svasta mota po glavi. Padne mi na pamet taj scenarij pa mi smijesno i strasno u isto vrijeme hahah. Zanima me ima li medu vama aktivnih planinarki? Jel netko od vas planinario u 1. Trimestru? Ja sam na pilatesu 7 godina i planiram nastaviti dokle god se dobro osjecam. Trenerica je zavrsila obuku i za trudnice tako da ce meni davati zamjenske vjezbe...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

> Malo se stiltal. :D Čestitam! Mene ni u prvoj, ni u drugoj trudnoci nisu mucili vjetrovi i nisam bila bolesna. Tesko je biti bolestan po ljeti.


Kaze prvo sam mislio da sa ovim mjerim šećer u krvi [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Ja ti ne bih preporučila planinarenje zbog povećanog broja otkucaja srca, ali i visine iznad 2500 se ne preporučaju trudnicama zbog smanjene gustoće zraka. Ne znam na koliko planinariš i koliko boraviš na planinama i nosiš li težu opremu, ali ako je trudnoća uredna mislim da sat - dva lagane šetnjice kroz prirodu neće škoditi. Međutim, pitaj svoju doktoricu/doktora što možeš, a što ne. Super je što ti je instruktorica pilatesa završila te trudničke vježbe!

----------


## Munkica

Broj otkucaja srca se vec odavno ne smatra mjerilom rizika. Nekada je preporuka bila vjezbanje do cca 140-150 otkucaja u minuti. Buduci da smo sve razlicite i u razlicitoj formi, mozes vjezbati sve dok pri tome mozes odrzavati normalan razgovor. Netko crkne cim lagano potrci, netko moze normalno trcati i cavrljati. Razlika je velika. Znaci, _bitno je da se ne zapuses_ jer kod intenzivnog vjezbanja se povecava koncentracija kisika u krvi, raste broj otkucaja srca i protok krvi krvi kroz misice se povecava. Krv se vraca u pluca i moze doci do kratkotrajnog smanjenja oksigenacije nekih organa, ali to je ako izvodis intenzivne vjezbe (endurance) nakon kojih ces lezati zbog muskulfibera. Sto ces u trudnoci, naravno, izbjegavati.
Umjereno vjezbanje je ok. Sve ovisi sto podrazumijevas pod planinarenjem.

----------


## Munkica

Evo link s preporukama o vjezbanju NHS-a (National Health Service) kojeg smatram relevantnim:

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregna...ancy-exercise/

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Character, ja nisam planinarka ali volimo po sumi setati. Zapravo ostala sam trudna nakon izleta na zeleni vir. Skoro sam umrla dok sam se po povratku penjala gore prema Slunju. Tamo negdje prvi tjedan nakon kasnjenja smo isli na Plitvice i obisli ih citave. Isli smo i prije nekih mj dana malo po Sljemenu setati. S time da je to sve setnja, s planinarenjem nemam iskustva. Ali pazi samo da se ne poskliznes negdje.

----------


## character

Ja sam izracunala da je moj odnos bio 10. Dc., nakon toga sam imala potražnu akciju na dosta pristupačnom terenu kao gorski spašavatelj (2 dana nakon odnosa i trajala je cijelu noć i bilo je -7), 3.dan se grlo upalilo i temp. 4.dan planinarski pohod u kanjon po izuzetnoj buri cca 17 km duga ruta, 5.dan temperatura i upala grla, gubitak glasa i sl. Sljedeci odnos 20dc. Starost po testu pokazuje 2-3tj pa razmisljam da je dobitni odnos bio 10.dc. jel sad iz ovoga napisanog shvacate zasto sam u nevjerici [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

> Ja sam izracunala da je moj odnos bio 10. Dc., nakon toga sam imala potražnu akciju na dosta pristupačnom terenu kao gorski spašavatelj (2 dana nakon odnosa i trajala je cijelu noć i bilo je -7), 3.dan se grlo upalilo i temp. 4.dan planinarski pohod u kanjon po izuzetnoj buri cca 17 km duga ruta, 5.dan temperatura i upala grla, gubitak glasa i sl. Sljedeci odnos 20dc. Starost po testu pokazuje 2-3tj pa razmisljam da je dobitni odnos bio 10.dc. jel sad iz ovoga napisanog shvacate zasto sam u nevjerici [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Edit: Dosta nepristupacnom terenu (ne da mi ispraviti)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Nisam školovala, ali ja bih na tvojem samo na sastanke i druženja u bazu. Potrage po nepristupačnom terenu me ne bi tako skoro vidjele. Bila bih logistika eventualno. Isto tako mogu reći svaka čast!

----------


## justme409

Ma character samo opušteno. Vidim imas iskustva u planinarenju. Kreni lagano. Ako vidis da ti je naporno sjedi i odmaraj. Puuuuno lakse ces se umoriti. Barem ja, samo od monologa neki put kao da sam trcala... pitaj gin naravno prije zadnje odluke, ako se osjecas ok i sve je u redu vjv ti nece braniti nista.

----------


## JelenaR

E curke kako ste mi...evo ako zelite jedan receptic ako koja ima problem sa zeljezom i krvnom slikom opcenito...meni je pomoglo puno poslije vm
Evo recept:
200gr cvekle
200gr mrkve
200gr limuna
200gr oraha
200gr meda
200gr grozdica
Sve skupa u blenderu izmiksate i stavite u teglicu i prije obroka po jednu kasiku pojesti..probajte nije loseg ni ukusa....(limun oguliti i popoloviti ga)

----------


## hula.hop

Lista za
23.01.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

hula.hop~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc + 
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Character~~~~~~~~~33.dc + 
Pikulica1985~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Beck~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Calista~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
mareelica~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

Character, svaka cast! Jesi za otvaranje novog odbrojavanja sutra?  :Smile:

----------


## Pikulica1985

Character čestitam  :Smile: 
A i tebi hula hop na srčeku. 
Mene ubila temperatura i prehlada zadnja 4 dana, svaka me kost boli. Nikad me manje nije bila briga hocu li biti trudna ili ne. Mozda to bude dobitna kombinacija

----------


## Pikulica1985

Danas 27dc, jos malo i test

----------


## character

> Character čestitam 
> A i tebi hula hop na srčeku. 
> Mene ubila temperatura i prehlada zadnja 4 dana, svaka me kost boli. Nikad me manje nije bila briga hocu li biti trudna ili ne. Mozda to bude dobitna kombinacija


Pikulica1985 tako je i meni bilo hahahahahahha. Nikad manje briga. Al ovo čudo to sve prezivjelo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## character

hula.hop nego sta nego novo odbrojavanje!!!

Meni je sve pocelo smrditi bas i mucnina je izrazajnija puuuno. Tocnije, stalno mi je muka al jos ne povracam.
Pregled mi je ginekologinja stavila 5.2. Kad bi trebala boti 6+1, a trazila sam je da ne stavlja prije 7. Al nema termina, a ja bas htjela nju. Valjda ce se vidjeti nesto

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Kako nam je Riri?

----------


## Riri92

> Kako nam je Riri?


Dobro sam, hvala ti.  :Smile:  

Još uvijek smo u komadu, nadam se da ćemo izdržati još koji tjedan. Mališa u zadnje vrijeme malo sporije raste, ali nema zastoja srećom. Valjda će se popraviti. Danas sam 30+2, a ako ikako uspijemo ostati 2u1 do tad, onda skidaju serklažu u 36.tt.

----------


## hula.hop

Riri, drzim vam fige. Bas mi je zao jer prolazis toliko stresa... Mama lavice  :Smile: 

Cure, zapocela sam novo odbrojavanje pa vas tipkamo tamo  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Riri, često mislim na tebe i tvog sina. Sad ste već dobro dogurali, 31.tjedan je to! Već je i 34.sasvim ok, a to je za čas. Bravo, hrabra mamo!

----------


## Buncek

Bravo Riri. Stvarno si borac i divim ti se. Javi se malo tu i tamo!

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, drzim vam fige. Bas mi je zao jer prolazis toliko stresa... Mama lavice 
> 
> Cure, zapocela sam novo odbrojavanje pa vas tipkamo tamo


A gdje to novo???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hulahop, Beti, Buncek, hvala vam puno!  :Heart:

----------


## JelenaR

> Hulahop, Beti, Buncek, hvala vam puno!


Riri od srca ti zelim da izdrzis jos malo..vidis kako je mali borac bas kao.i mama.....zena lavica kraljica.....drzi se

----------


## Riri92

> Riri od srca ti zelim da izdrzis jos malo..vidis kako je mali borac bas kao.i mama.....zena lavica kraljica.....drzi se


Hvala ti.  :Heart:

----------


## lotus5

Ista situacija i kod nas, nakon skoro dvije godine pokušavanja krenuli smo s pretragama - ispalo je da MM ima oligoastenozoospermiju, dobio je orthomol fertil plus tablete za piti a meni ubrzo slijedi pregled kod ginekologa

----------

